# Авиация > Холодная война >  Перехваты над Балтикой

## finder

В период противостояния сверхдержав части авиации ПВО Прибалтийского военного округа СССР вели постоянное патрулирование акватории Балтийского моря. Авиация НАТО с разведывательными целями регулярно вторгалась в советские территориальные воды. В ответ советские перехватчики нередко вынуждены были применять оружие и во многих случаях - успешно.
К сожалению, информации об этих инцидентах очень мало. Кое-что удалось отыскать на зарубежных интернет-ресурсах.

http://home.comcast.net/~anneled/ColdWar.html
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_301.shtml 

Возможно уважаемые посетители форума располагают какой-либо информацией по этой теме.

----------


## Franek Grabowski

> В период противостояния сверхдержав части авиации ПВО Прибалтийского военного округа СССР вели постоянное патрулирование акватории Балтийского моря. Авиация НАТО с разведывательными целями регулярно вторгалась в советские территориальные воды. В ответ советские перехватчики нередко вынуждены были применять оружие и во многих случаях - успешно.
> К сожалению, информации об этих инцидентах очень мало. Кое-что удалось отыскать на зарубежных интернет-ресурсах.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~anneled/ColdWar.html
> http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_301.shtml 
> 
> Возможно уважаемые посетители форума располагают какой-либо информацией по этой теме.


Ja by skazal shto malovato iz sovetskoj storony. O poletah Shvedov na Spitfajrah, Dakotah i Ju-86 znakomo, CRUovskie C-47 letaly v Baltiku, no a obychnyh Neptunah ili Atlantikah dolgo by govorit. Vstrech bylo mnogo, no tjazhelo uzhe skazat' shto takoe incident.
Franek

----------


## finder

Если точно, то меня интересуют перехваты с применением оружия (необязательно успешным), в которых участвовали истребители Миг-15 и Миг-17 с советской стороны и крупноразмерные цели (самолеты-разведчики, бомбардировщики) со стороны NATO, происходившие в период с 1950 по 1965 годы в ночное время над акваторией Балтийского моря.

----------


## Zaraza

В журнале Combat Aircraft Vol. 2 No. 1, April 1999, была статья о перехвате МиГ-15-ми и МиГ-17-ми и стрельбе по  RB-47E 8 Мая 1954. Маршрут разведчика был - Мурманск - Архангельск - Онега... Статья называлась Охотник на Бизонов (под Бизонами имеется ввиду М-4).

----------


## Franek Grabowski

> Если точно, то меня интересуют перехваты с применением оружия (необязательно успешным), в которых участвовали истребители Миг-15 и Миг-17 с советской стороны и крупноразмерные цели (самолеты-разведчики, бомбардировщики) со стороны NATO, происходившие в период с 1950 по 1965 годы в ночное время над акваторией Балтийского моря.


Togda ja dumaju shto vsjo znakomo na nete est'. A kak schitat' perehvat shvedskogo Spifajra, kotorogo MiGi gonili nad Finlandej? Kak znaju, vse polety samoljotov CRU (C-47 i C-54) v territorii SSSR ne okonchilis' sbitem ni odnogo samoljota, a znakomyh mne poletov iz sbrosom agentov v Polshu i Pribaltiku bylo chetyre (znachitsja ot severa). Znaju o perehvatah nad Ukrainoi, no MiGi ih ne mogli najti.
Ob poletah e'tih samoljotov byl v 1952 ili 1953 podgotovlen otchjot dlja Berii, ego ispolzoval Paul Lashmar v svoej knige. Mozhe tam budet bolee detalej, esli tol'ko vozmozhno egonajti.

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## alexvolf

Готовить рапорт в Москву поручили офицеру штаба соединения Л.Я.Гомзякову.Рапорт несколько раз переписывали пока формулировка для всех не показалась подходящей-"Действия капитана Полякова были вызваны личной ненавистью к американским агрессорам".Сам Поляков по команде сверху был арестован и отправлен в Москву.Неожиданно после пресс-конференции в Кремле (Хрущев произнес знаменитую фразу "нечего гулять по нашей улице") появилось сообщение ТАСС о провакационном нарушении госграницы СССР самолетом США и о награждении летчика Полякова орденом Красного Знамени.Позднее наградили Котлярова,Фрыкина и многих других участников данного инцидента.
Что касается американского бомбардировщика,то это оказался его разведывательный вариант RB-47Е который пилотировал капитан Палм.После атаки Полякова самолет загорелся и потеряв управление стал падать.С парашютом смогли спастись два человека-второй пилот Ф.Б.Олмстед и штурман Д.Р.Маккоун которых позднее из воды подобрал советский траулер на траверзе мыса Святой Нос.
Позднее,на допросах  неоднократно путаясь Джон Ричард Маккоун показал,что на самолете находилось шесть человек экипажа задача которых состояла из изучения радиоизлучения в верхних слоях атмосферы и границу нарушили не сознательно.На вопрос как могло получится,что на самолете RB-47Е оказалось шесть человек(самолет В-47 и RB-47 для трехместный) Олмстед показал что в отличии от В-47 разведывательный вариант имел удлиненный фюзеляж (удлиненной была носовая часть 34,4 метра вместо 32,5 м при размахе крыла 35,4 метра).Оборонительное вооружение (2 пушки и РЛП) отсутствовали.Дальность полета самолета без дозаправки составляла 5000 км.В дальнейшем оставшихся в живых летчиков вернули в США.
В конце 80гг майор в отставке Василий Амвросьевич Поляков проживал в г Севастополь.К сожалению лично встретится не удалось.Может быть кто-то из форумчан проживающих в Севастополе поинтересуется судьбой боевого летчика.
С уважением

----------


## alexvolf

Дополнительно по теме -"Перехваты над Балтикой".
!7 июня 1952г министру МИД СССР Вышинскому была вручена нота протеста правительства Швеции о сбитом в международной зоне воздушного пространства поискового самолета ВВС Швеции С-28 Catalina.В свою очередь Вышинский передал встречную ноту правительства СССР послу Швеции Сульману -о нарушении госграницы (воздушного пространства) СССР в районе острова Хиума(Хийума) тем-же самолетом.
В западной прессе поднялась волна истерии которая резко испортила добрососедские отношения СССР и Швеции.Если в газетах Советского Союза публиковалось официальное краткое сообщениие,то западные СМИ раздули огонь настоящего скандала,в который были вовлечены общественность,журналисты и дипломаты.Позднее на пике скандала шведская контрразведка арестовала бывшего военного аташе Швеции С.Венерстрема который на суде(получил пожизненное заключение) был вынужден признатся,что в течении ряда лет сотрудничал с ГРУ СССР и передал информацию о начале разведывательных полетов ВВС Швеции вдоль побережья СССР на Балтике и особом интересе спецслужб к острову Хаума где велось строительство береговой батареи(жд комплекс ТМ-1-180 и РЛС).
Продолжение следует...

----------


## alexvolf

Расследования и вопросы журналистов сводились к следующему-что делал поисковый самолет ВВС Швеции в нейтральных водах близ границ СССР.Было выяснено- С-28 искал экипаж сбитого DC-3 (13июня 1952г).Швеция настаивала на том,что Каталина была сбита в нейтральном воздушном пространстве над островом Готланд.На самом деле самолет был сбит в 4 милях северо-восточнее мыса Ристна остров Хиуми (Эстония).
Вспоминает Николай Семерников -"В 1945г нашу часть перебросили в Польшу,и лишь в 1950г я вновь вернулся на Родину,причем снова в Прибалтику,и вновь в качестве летчика морской авиации.Нас стали переучивать на самолеты МиГ-15 и после того как я стал нести боевые дежурства пришлось впервые столкнутся с самолетом-нарушителем.Это как раз и была Каталина которая вас так интересует.В районе Таллинна  находился наши радарные установки и пару раз мы получали от них сигнал-" в вашей зоне находится нарушитель ВП- примите меры!".Как только пара МиГов поднималась в воздух Каталина уходила  в нейтральную зону.Позже мы поняли,что она работала в паре с кораблем который крутился в нейтральных водах неподалеку.У него на борту бала РЛС и как только наши взлетали,он тут же оповешал Каталину об опасности.Словом,шла своеобразная игра в "кошки-мышки", и мы проигрывали.
Продолжение следует...

----------


## alexvolf

В июне 1952г я и мой ведомый Илья Яценко-Косенко(мы в шутку его называли Яценко с Косенко) заступили на боевое дежурство.Кроме нас дежурила еще пара МиГов.Вдруг перед рассветом им скомандовали "Запуск" и сообщили о Каталине которая вновь вошла в нашу зону.Однако пара умчалась не в том направлении т.к. ночью прошли изменения нумерации зон и первая пара умчалась по старому адресу.Когда они вернулись ни с чем,взлетели мы.По наведению Каталина была на высоте 4000м.Я быстро набрал эту высоту,но нарушителя не обнаружил.Кстати у моего МиГа внезапно отказал приемник (примеч...опять связь!!!) и мне пришлось держать связь с землей через Илью,который пальцами показывал что и как делать.Получили приказ снижатся по спирале.И вдруг увидел внизу наш военный корабль  и недалеко от него Каталину.Небо было ясное,без тумана.Время рассветное.Шведы нас тоже заметили и взяли курс в нейтральную зону.Догнать их было делом нескольких секунд.Подойдя к ним  метров на 20 показали, чтобы Каталина шла за нами на наш аэродром.Однако самолет продолжал прямой путь.Передал на КП,что нарушитель приказов не выполняет.Моя рация работала на передачу(лишь в одну сторону)Земля скомандовала-"огонь на поражение".Яценко-Косенко рубанул.Потом Каталину я увидел уже в воде.От нее плыла большая оранжевая лодка и к ней полным ходом шел корабль.За уничтожение Каталины мы с Яценко-Косенко получили по ордену боевого Красного Знамени."
Продолжение следует...

----------


## alexvolf

Что-бы молодым форумчанам были понятны события почти 60-и летней давности сделаю небольшой офф-топ (или большое лирическое отступление).
Начало 50-х годов время наибольшей активности периода холодной войны.Корейская война,смерть Сталина и смена советского руководства.Создание ядерного щита и железного занавеса вокруг СССР и стран Народной Демократии.Время когда демократа Гарри Трумэна(Truman 1945-52гг) сменяет республиканец Дуайт Эйзенхауэр (Eisenhower 1953-60гг) на посту президента США.Время создания различных военно-политических блоков- НАТО,в сентябре 1954г - СЕАТО (США,Англия,Франция,Австрал  ия,Новая Зеландия,Пакистан,Филиппин  ы и Таиланд.Позднее количество подобных блоков росло в прогрессии по всему миру -СЕНТО,АСЕАН,АНЗЮС,ПАТО заканчивая в 1979г САТО )   и различных  фондов (300 млн $ Дж.Маккорман).Все было направлено против СССР.После того, как вокруг границ СССР было создано большое количество военных баз и создано шесть военно-политических блоков под эгидой США,правительство СССР 14 мая 1955г заключает договор о дружбе,сотрудничестве и взаимопомощи со странами Народной Демократии.В Организацию Варшавского Договора вошли Болгария, Венгрия,ГДР,Польша,Румыния,  Чехословакия и Албания(Албания денонсировала договор в 1968г).
Начало 50-х годов время наибольшей активности деятельности различных спецслужб.ВВС США совместно с ЦРУ подготовили план проведения тайной операции "Open Sky" (руководитель полковник Р.С.Лехгорн) в рамках которой бала налажена система подготовки экипажей самолетов радио-аэрофоторазведки.
В конце 1955г командующий ВВС НАТО маршал авиации Бэзил Эмбри подчеркнул в своем докладе-"атомная война требует точных и новых разведывательных данных о том месте,куда следует послать это оружие колоссальной силы,чтобы оно причинило возможно больше ушерба".
Продолжение следует...

----------


## alexvolf

Авиабазы СШа развернутые в Европе,Турции и Иране стали площадками для проведения разведывательных полетов вдоль границ СССР и довольно частым нарушением воздушного пространства.В период с 1951 по 1954 г.г. только со стороны Турции (морским и сухопутным путем) на территорию СССР были заброшены семь профессионально подготовленных агентов (Османов,Саранцев,Измайлов,  Зейналов,Асланов,Мороз и Кравец-Сорокин -были арестованы органами КГБ газета "Правда" 20 мая 1955г) разведки США с целью выявления обьектов и вооружения Советской Армии.
Позднее в рамках операции "Открытое небо" начались систематические полеты самолета U-2 (авиаподразделение 10-10 под прикрытием NASA) с нарушением госграницы и к перехвату которого ПВО СССР готовы не были.
Одновременно запускались воздушные шары-зонды которые  применялись как для разведки,так и для отвлечения средств РТВ и ПВО.
После того как самолет U-2 был сбит над территорией СССР, Госдеп США в заявлении от 7 мая был вынужден признать,что американские самолеты-разведчики "совершали полеты вдоль границ свободного мира все последние годы".Госсекретарь США Гертер счел пояснить,что президент США Эйзенхауэр с начала своей деятельности дал указание собирать всеми возможными средствами военную информацию о других государствах,в том числе путем проникновения американских самолетов в воздушное пространство других стран.
 О шведском DC-3 официальные источники старались больше не поднимать шум.Многие на Западе считали,что самолет Дакота потерпел аварию по техническим причинам.Экипаж погиб...
Продолжение следует

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## alexvolf

В связи с шумихой в западных СМИ Генштаб РФ в 1993г рассекретил документы ПВО связанные с нарушением воздушного пространства СССР  в 50-60гг.Документы были переданы Д.Волкогонову, который в тот период возглавлял российско-американскую комиссию.Несколько месяцев шла проверка и выяснение судьбы каждого американского летчика интернированного в СССР (период ВМВ-иногда американские летчики совершая полеты над Китаем или Японией вынуждены были приземлятся на территории СССР,но т.к. СССР  и Япония не воевали с 1941по август 1945г летчиков и самолеты интернировали)  или попавшего в плен после войны при уничтожении самолета-нарушителя госграницы.Первый самолет-разведчик был сбит над Балтикой  8 апреля 1950г.Из 10 человек экипажа В-29 погибли 9,спасли только одного летчика.В 1952г воздушное пространство СССР нарушалось 34 раза.Американские самолеты-разведчики летали не только вдоль границ СССР были случаи их полетов над Киевом,Севастополем,Минско  м,Ленинградом.При попытках перехвата или выдворения со стороны нарушителей открывался ответный огонь.Американские летчики долго в плену не задерживались.После соответствующих следственных процедур их возврашали американской стороне.Обособленно стоит лишь дело американского летчика  Г.Пауэрса,суд над которым по политическим мотивам был сделан показательным.Вскоре и его обменяли на советского разведчика.В местах заключения бывшего СССР американских летчиков не было.Это подтвердила российско-американская комиссия.
Так откуда взялись такие цифры у американской стороны?  Известно мнение генерал-полковника Ю.А.Горькова-"Думаю,что после встречи с советскими истребителями американские пилоты редко дотягивали до своих баз..."
В отечественных СМИ начала 90-х гг так же была затронута данная тема.Был обьявлен чуть-ли не союзный розыск летчика сбившего DC-3.Вспоминает Н.Семерников-"По нашей тренировочной программе мы должны были совершить ночную посадку на "чужой" аэродром.Садились там,где стояли самолеты не морской авиации ,а ВВС.Там когда узнали,что я сбил Каталину,решили похвастатся-"а у нас служит парень который сбил DC-3".
После непродолжительных поисков удалось установить летчика сбившего DC-3 в июне 1952г.Им оказался проживающий в  г Нальчик летчик-истребитель 483ИАП капитан Осинский.

----------


## Franek Grabowski

Alex
A znaesh, gde vozmozhno uvidet' e'ti doki, luchshie v elektronnom vide?
Spasibo

----------


## alexvolf

> Alex
> A znaesh, gde vozmozhno uvidet' e'ti doki, luchshie v elektronnom vide?
> Spasibo


Уважаемый Franek
К большому сожалению этих документов видеть не приходилось. История следующая.В 1991г  Президенту РФ Б.Н.Ельцину было направлен запрос за подписью 92 сенаторов США с просьбой помочь установить судьбу американских летчиков пропавших в период холодной войны.В связи с чем была организована Российско-Американская комиссия которая придирчиво изучила все рассекреченные документы МО и МВД(КГБ).Старт этой компании дал эмигрировавший в США бывший генерал-майор КГБ Калугин,который находясь в США и решивший блестнуть своей эрудицеей  дал интервью СМИ ,что он якобы допрашивал пленных американских летчиков.К этому делу подключился неизвестный миллионер пообещав за каждого возвращенного пилота 2 млн $. 
Сами документы не публиковались,но возможно они есть у Е.Жирнова который серьезно занимался темой о судьбе русских и американских летчиков.Попробуйте поискать в нете

----------


## alexvolf

Прикрепил пару статей по теме из Известий.ru

----------


## Franek Grabowski

Uvazhaemyj Alex
Spasibo za otvet. Mne interesujut sbrosy agentov i razved-polety v 1950-yh godah, delanye pol'skimi ljotchikami rabotajushchimi dlja OPC/CRU. K sozhalenju bolejstvo dannyh po amerskim razvedchikam, da mozhet byt' potomu shto ne poterjano ni odnogo pol'skogo ljotchika do 1958 g.
K sozhalenju bez cirilicej poisk u menja ochen' tjazhelyj. A zachem iskat'? Ja nashol neskol'ko po sbrosam agentov NTS, no tozhe i sbrosam v Belarus' i Ukrainu.
Franek

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Franek
Действительно в период с 1948 по 1954г делались и не без успешно попытки доставки по воздуху агентов(груза) иностранных разведок на территорию СССР (в частности Зап Украина и Зап.Белоруссии) и ПНР.В 1950г принятый администрацией США по инициативе CIA документ СНБ-68 и "Акт о взаимной безопасности" предусматривал финансирование НАТО спецподразделений и групп агентов,формируемых из польских эмигрантских кругов для проведения идеологических диверсий.В 1956г США принимает программу"Помощь Польше" (директива НАТО МС14/2) выделяются 900 млн $ для подрывной деятельности против ПОРП.
Информацией о национальной принадлежности летчиков пилотировавших самолеты-нарушители не располагаю.

----------


## Franek Grabowski

Uvazhaemyj Alex
O vozdushnoj dostavke agentov do 1950 mne ne udalos' nichego najti. Ot 1950 na juge delano dostavki agentov i gruza v Albanju, no tozhe v Bulgarju i Rumunju (mne udalos' najti odinochnie sbrosy). Na severe e'to tochno Belorus', Ukraina (v tom chisle i sbrosy v Pol'shu dlja UPA), no tozhe Pribaltika i Rossija. V Pol'she znakom tol'ko odin sbros, perehvachen chekistami.
Nacjonal'nost', da i familii ljotchikov mne znakomy. No ja ishchu detalej o datah i mestah narushenii, sbrosah i dr.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Franek
 Попробуйте поискать по дате, орентировочно сентябрь м-ц 1953г. Одновременное нарушение  воздушного пространства СССР (со стороны Турции )заброска агента В.Н.Кравец-Сорокина и ПНР заброс агентов-диверсантов Йозеф Кунтош и Скобранек которые были задержаны при переходе границы в Чехословакию.Данные приведены в книге J.Mader "Allens Gangster in Aktion" Berlin Kongress-Verlag 1959г

----------


## Franek Grabowski

Spasibo, tochno e'to nuzhno!
U menja est' Vladimir N. Kravec-Hramcov ukazan zhurnalistam 2 aprelja 1957, agent NTS sbroshen v rajone Krasnodara. Net dalshih detalej.
Po Kuntoshe i Skobranku u menja net dannyh. E'to imeli byt' Poljaki ili Ukrainci?
Nochej 25/26 aprelja 1953 na territorii Ukrainy sbrosheno agentov: Sergej Zosimovich Gorbunov, Aleksandr Vasilievich Lahno, Aleksandr Nikolajevich Makov i Dmitrij Nikolajevich Remiga. Vse byli skoro zahvacheny i rasstreljany. Ob e'tom pisala Pravda iz 27 maja 1953.
15 ijulja 1954(?) TASS soobschchil ob arestirovanii M. Kudrjavceva i V. Jakuty, 25 nojabrja 1955 A. Novikova. Vozmozhno sbrosheny 16 ijunja 1955 i 20 oktjabrja 1955. 16 fevralja 1957 ukazano zhurnalistam agenta NTS K. I. Hmielnickogo. Pravda iz 2 avgusta 1960 soobshchila ob arestirovanii V. M. Slavnova, a 2 nojabrja 1960 Mihaila S. Platovskogo.
K sozhalenju u menja nichego mnozhe. Mozhet u kogo est' e'ti statii?

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Franek Grabowski

Uvazhaemyj Alex
Kowalski i Sienko e'to V kommanda WiN, provokacja "pol'skogo" MGB. Sienko byl agentom/seksotom MGB, Kowalski verojatno oficerom MGB. WiN e'to byla pol'skaja organizacja i amerikanskaja byla tol'ko pomoshch. Tam byl tol'ko odin sbros koncom 1952. Agentov arestovano.

----------


## alexvolf

В мировой паутине попалось редкое фото с изображением американского самолета В-29"DING HOW"(42-6358) из 444th BG,который базировался на авиабазе Кванган.21 ноября 1944г самолет произвел вынужденную посадку возле Владивостока.Экипаж был интернирован и передан в ведение ГУПВИ НКВД СССР (спецпоселок в Узбекской ССР ) где находился до сентября 1945г после чего был возвращен в США через Иран.Самолет "DING HOW" был в числе тех трех В-29, которые послужили эталоном А.Н.Туполеву для создания Ту-4.

----------


## Franek Grabowski

Zamechatel'noe foto, ono ot Amerov? A pochemu ne vernulis' e'togo samoljota?
No, eshchjo odna problema, Vladivostok nikak nad Baltikoj.

----------


## alexvolf

> Zamechatel'noe foto, ono ot Amerov? A pochemu ne vernulis' e'togo samoljota?
> No, eshchjo odna problema, Vladivostok nikak nad Baltikoj.


Что-бы не открывать новую ветку поместил фото В-29 т.к. речь в выше приведенном посте шла о интернировании боевой техники.Самолеты и корабли которые были интернированы невоющими странами обычно не возвращались (за редким исключением).В период с 1941 по август 1945г СССР не воевал с Японией.
Приношу извинения за оф топ

----------


## Franek Grabowski

Za krasivuju pticu ja ne obizhajus'! Ja dumal, shto samoljot sadilsja posle vojny, no ego dolzhny vernut' posle ejo okonchanija.
No voprosov o narushiteljah est' mnozhe, ne tol'ko v Baltike. Primerno, koncom 1940-yh nad Chjornom Morem imel byt sbityj B-25, no ja ne nashjol nikakih detalej.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Franek
Предлагаю перейти в КУРИЛКУ что-бы окончательно не оф топить эту ветку...

----------


## Franek Grabowski

> Уважаемый Franek
> Предлагаю перейти в КУРИЛКУ что-бы окончательно не оф топить эту ветку...


Konechno, no kurilku ili pejdzher?

----------


## Константин Чиркин

> В мировой паутине попалось редкое фото с изображением американского самолета В-29"DING HOW"(42-6358) из 444th BG,который базировался на авиабазе Кванган.21 ноября 1944г самолет произвел вынужденную посадку возле Владивостока.Экипаж был интернирован и передан в ведение ГУПВИ НКВД СССР (спецпоселок в Узбекской ССР ) где находился до сентября 1945г после чего был возвращен в США через Иран.Самолет "DING HOW" был в числе тех трех В-29, которые послужили эталоном А.Н.Туполеву для создания Ту-4.


Простите что влезаю.Правильнее сказать-принудили к посадки истребители ТОФ

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Константин
Спасибо за поправку.Полностью согласен

----------


## FLOGGER

> Простите что влезаю.Правильнее сказать-принудили к посадки истребители ТОФ


Не уверен, что это так. Я когда-то читал, что сел не один Б-29, а три, но  в разное время. Был еще и четвертый, который потерпел аварию, но много чего на нем сохранилось.И первый сел именно не вынужденную. получив повреждения в боевом вылете.

----------


## alexvolf

> Не уверен, что это так. Я когда-то читал, что сел не один Б-29, а три, но  в разное время. Был еще и четвертый, который потерпел аварию, но много чего на нем сохранилось.И первый сел именно не вынужденную. получив повреждения в боевом вылете.


По этому поводу пришлось обратится к буржуям-David Lednicer.Итак до окончания ВМВ(сентябрь месяц 1945г) на нашей территории произвели вынужденную посадку и были интернированы следующие В-29:
29 июля 1944г В-29 Ramp Tramp(42-6556) авиабаза Anshan Manchuria.
20 августа 1944г В-29 Cait Paomat(42-93829) авиабаза Chengdu.
11 ноября 1944г В-29 General H.H. Arnold Special(42-6365) вернули в США через Иран в январе 1945г.
21 ноября 1944г В-29 Ding Haw(42-6358).

----------


## Константин Чиркин

> Не уверен, что это так. Я когда-то читал, что сел не один Б-29, а три, но  в разное время. Был еще и четвертый, который потерпел аварию, но много чего на нем сохранилось.И первый сел именно не вынужденную. получив повреждения в боевом вылете.


В своё время разговаривал с Романенко И.Г. и Азевичем А.И.Так вот,Романенко подробно рассказал кого и как сажали.Азевич кое-что дополнил.Поэтому я и пишу-принудили.Кстати фотка в Ред Старе как раз от Романенко.У него было несколько,но я постеснялся и попросил одну.

----------


## FLOGGER

> По этому поводу пришлось обратится к буржуям-David Lednicer.Итак до окончания ВМВ(сентябрь месяц 1945г) на нашей территории произвели вынужденную посадку и были интернированы следующие В-29:
> 29 июля 1944г В-29 Ramp Tramp(42-6556) авиабаза Anshan Manchuria.
> 20 августа 1944г В-29 Cait Paomat(42-93829) авиабаза Chengdu.
> 11 ноября 1944г В-29 General H.H. Arnold Special(42-6365) вернули в США через Иран в январе 1945г.
> 21 ноября 1944г В-29 Ding Haw(42-6358).


В спор вступать не собираюсь, но по первому борту есть сведения, что это B-29-5BW №42-6526 из771 эск. 462 а/группы.. по другим номерам сходится. А борт 42-93829 как раз и разбился где-то в Вост. Сибири.

----------


## Redan

По информации из книги "Операция "Синий треугольник".Рассказы о чекистах Эстонии".,Таллинн,"Ээсти Раамат",1988г., (в создании книги принимали участие Заслуженные чекисты УКГБ ЭССР и КГБ СССР) на стр.212-213...указано,что: в ночь с 6-го на 7-е мая 1954г. четырехмоторный иностранный самолет без опознавательных знаков и бортовых огней пролетел вдоль Ирбенского пролива,пересек территорию тогдашних Пярнуского и Вяндраского районов ЭССР,а над Вильяндским районом,близ местечка Ауксаре,круто повернул на юго-запад и ушел в сторону Балтийского моря.Шел самолет со скоростью 500 км/час,с приглушенными моторами,словно крадучись,и хотя находился в советском воздушном пространстве не более 10-12 минут,было ясно,что он не случайно сбился с курса и теперь уходит,поняв свою ошибку..."

П:С:По-данной книге,пролет самолета-нарушителя был зафиксирован прибрежной пограничной заставой КГБ СССР,самолет выбросил парашютистов-разведчиков-диверсантов,которые потом были обезврежены двухметровыми гарными хлопцами-офицерами и прапорщиками из группы захвата УКГБ ЭССР.Это-была сногсшибательная и захватывающая история,опасная и многоходовая чекистская комбинация.Когда-нибудь про неё ещё снимут фильм,поверьте!Больше про неё говорить здесь не буду:найдите и прочтите данную книгу-там всё доходчиво рассказано.

----------


## Константин Чиркин

Вернусь к сбитой Каталине.Рассказывал Азевич.Будучи дежурным по флоту-получил сообщение о пересечении границы самолётом.приказал поднять дежурную пару истребителей и сразу же доложил в Москву.Из осквы пришёл ответ-ждите распоряжений.Через некоторое время произошла смена истребителей (горючка кончалась).С постов РЛС доложили-самолёт повернул в сторону границы.Опять доложил в Москву.Опять ответ-ждите распоряжений.С постов РЛС пришло сообщение о подходе самолёта к границе.Отдал приказ на сбитие.Доложил в Москву.В 1991 году приехали журналисты из Красной звезды и стали выпендриваться:-"А какое Вы имели право сбивать самолёт".Азевич ответил:-"Лежит на нашей территории?Пошли на... отсюда.  Это из рассказа самого Азевича А.И.

----------


## alexvolf

В дополнение о Дакоте.В апреле 1950г при активном участии разведки США в ВВС Швеции было создано спецподразделение FRA,которое в свою очередь имело в своем составе три самолета DC-3 оборудованных американской РЛС APR-9 и аппаратурой радиоразведки(супер современной по тем временам).
13 июня 1952г команду на уничтожение самолетов  DC-3 нарушивших воздушное пространство СССР дал командующий ПВО ПрибОВО полковник Шинкаренко ,а капитан Осинский выполнил приказ.
Поиски сбитого самолета ДС-3 начаты шведской стороной на добровольных началах группой энтузиастов под руководством А.Ялай и К.Дуглас.Поиски проходили в радиусе 20 км от предполагаемого места гибели.10 июня 2003г сонар установленный на борту водолазного судна "Балос" показал контуры самолета,который лежал на песчанном дне ,на глубине 125 метров.Далее начались работы по подьему остатков самолета.Большой участок дна где лежал самолет был заморожен и поднят на поверхность.Член комиссии по расследованию гибели Дакоты (самолет имел название Ворон) К.Магнуссон заявил прессе,что со дна были собраны 94% частей ДС-3 однако при этом не были обнаружены останки 4-х радиооператоров которые находились на борту.Все восемь членов экипажа ДС-3-А.Эльмберг,Й.Блад,Э.Юнссон,Б  .Брук,Ч.Свенссон,Э.Карлссон,  Б.Нильссон и Х.Матссон-были посмертно награждены золотыми медалями Швеции "За заслуги".Самолет после реставрации был передан в музей ВВС г.Линчепинг(Швеция).

----------


## Franek Grabowski

> По информации из книги "Операция "Синий треугольник".Рассказы о чекистах Эстонии".,Таллинн,"Ээсти Раамат",1988г.


Spasibo, da e'to tochno nuzhno. Doverjaju shto samoljot e'to C-54 iz Wiesbaden i v takom sluchae e'to byli tochno pol'skie ljotchiki. Posmotrju, ili mne vozmozhno najti e'tu knizhku.

----------


## Redan

Рад был помочь,но в книги,что касается авиационной тематики,больше ничего нет-только данный факт,что развед-дивирсионная группа иностранных спецслужб (ЦРУ США-организаторы заброски и подготовки; БНД ФРГ,Швеции-помощь) была заброшена на территорию СССР воздушным путем и потом была своевременно обезврежена войсками и органами КГБ ЭССР (советской тогда еще Эстонии)...Книга эта о другом,она не о летчиках,тем более вражеских.Но,в книге указано,что *четырехмоторный американский самолет-нарушитель вылетел с аэродрома во Франкфурте-на Майне и после "операции" он вернулся обратно в ФРГ.*Как я понял из книги,самолет не был сбит специально,чтобы не спугнуть лазутчиков и их "Центр":нужно было тайно выявить всю агентуру,находившуюся на советской территории,к кому шли парашютисты,кто у них резидент,кто им помогал,кого планировали завербовать,найти вещдоки ипр.В поимке лазутчиков использовали и технику-пеленгаторы.Что и было выполнено чекистами Эстонии на пять баллов.А подготовку иностранные разведчики-диверсанты прошли в школе десантных войск ЦРУ на территории США-Форт-Брэгг,штата Северная Каролина.Руководители подготовки этих парашютистов,которых забросили в ЭССР,были:начальник разведшколы Форт-Брэгг американец Пауль Поулсон,американец Дин,инструкторы Алекс и Виктор.Диверсанты изучали в школе:радиодело,фотографир  ование,тайнопись,топографи  ю идр.После поимки и следствия,шпионы Калью Кукк,Хельги Ноормаа,Роберт Хамбург и его сестра Эрна Хамбург в феврале 1955г. предстали перед правосудием открытого Военного трибунала Ленинградского военного округа.С учетом содеянных преступлений перед Родиной каждый получил должное.Некоторые из них в годы войны служили в Вермахте,Восточном батальоне и 20-й дивизии СС.Калью Николаевич Кукк,1923г.р. был расстрелян.В операции по-разработке операции по-обезвреживанию шпионов принимали участие чекисты (оперативники) УКГБ ЭССР,как русской,так и эстонской национальности:полковник Гавриил Григорьевич Старинов,полковник Арбенин,Эндель Миллер,начальник Следственного Отдела подполковник Донат Аркадьевич Пупышев,заместитель начальника Следственного Отдела капитан Александр Иванович Ляпчихин,Кулль,старший лейтенант Карулаас,старший лейтенант Александр Касаткин,В.В.Лукьянов,Петай  ,Ермаков идр.Руководство всей операцией вёл Председатель УКГБ ЭССР г.Таллинна полковник Иван Прокофьевич Карпов и представитель союзного (московского) КГБ при СМ СССР-подполковник Бахтийчук.

----------


## Franek Grabowski

Bol'shoe spasibo, v takom sluchae mne eshchjo nuzhna familja avtora (esli takaja est'). Po organizacii diversii, e'to ne sovsem tak. Operacii nachalis' v 1940-yh godah Amerami (OPC - BPK?) i Anglichanami iz pomoshchej Grekov, Shvedov, Turkov i dr. V e'ti vremja Gehlen tol'ko rabotal dlja Amerov. No mnogo by ob e'tom pisat'.



> *четырехмоторный американский самолет-нарушитель вылетел с аэродрома во Франкфурте-на Майне и после "операции" он вернулся обратно в ФРГ.*


Da, eto tochno, samoljot iz bazy Wiesbaden. A na kakoj stranice e'to, pozhauista?



> Как я понял из книги,самолет не был сбит специально,чтобы не спугнуть лазутчиков и их "Центр"


Da, no ne znaju ili e'to verno. Bylo mnogo problemov iz perehvatom e'tih samoljotov i mozhet byt' bylo im luchshe skazat', shto specjal'no ne sbili.
Franek

----------


## Redan



----------


## Franek Grabowski

Eshchjo raz spasibo!
No, nuzhen kommentar'. V pervoe nikogda ne nado doverjat chekistam i drugim agentam. Vo vtoroe, Vy by uvideli sovetskoe/russkoe posol'stvo v Varshave, togda Vy by udivilis'!

----------


## Redan

Летом 2004 г.я лично был в Варшаве и Польше,будучи там проездом на автобусе в 10-ти дневной турпутёвке по Европе в Италию.Был тогда и в Эстонии,Латвии,Литве, Австрии,Чехии,Моравии...Мне понравилось.Варшава-особенно её новый центр,где небоскрёбы-это,что-то!Сама Польша-Беловежская Пуща-аналогично!Красивые пейзажи.Не понравилось в Польше-обилие визуальной рекламы на каждом углу-рекламные стенды и транспоранты просто на каждом шагу просто режут глаза!Потом,не понравилось обилие крестов везде.Понятно,что поляки сильно религиозны,но не до такой же степени!Такое ощущение,что не страна-а сплошное кладбище!Кресты везде!Везде костёлы!даже на автодорогах,через каждые 100 м.-стоит крест!Как могила!Мрачноватая картина.У нас такие кресты на могилах на кладбищах стоят,а там-просто так окрыто и везде,чтобы помолится!Кошмар!Убогость сервиса-так же там было везде и нормой.Вообщем,кроме красивой природы в Польше ничего хорошего не заметил,в соседней Чехии (город Брно) было в сто раз лучше,а в Австрии (Вена,Баден)-лучше,чем в Чехии в 100 раз!А народ везде был добрым,что поляки,что чехи,что австрийцы!Но,самыми гостеприимными были австрийцы!Парадокс,но на родине Адольфа Гитлера нас русских везде встречали,как братьев,чего не скажешь по-странам бывшего Варшавского договора!))) 

Почему чекистам нельзя доверять в данной книге?!Я-сам бывший чекист.КГБ в СССР-был самым информатированным и некоррумпированным органом исполнительной власти.Конкурс на службу туда составлял 1 к 100 на место в республиканских городских управлениях.В Дважды Краснознаменную Высшую Школу КГБ СССР им. Ф.Э.Дзержинского в Москве по ул.Пельше,4 (ныне Академия ФСБ РФ) конкурс в конце 80 гг. составлял 3-4 человека на место,в Высшую Школу Военной Контрразведке в Новосибирске-14 человек на место,в Академию СВР РФ (бывший Краснознаменный Институт разведки им.Ю.В.Андропова под Москвой) брали одного из 1000,при этом отбор там производился среди людей,имеющих только высшее образование!Конкурсы в Высшие Военные пограничные училища КГБ-был так же большим,гораздо больше,чем в Высшии военные училища ВВС или МинОбороны.Поэтому,чекисты 80-90-2000-х гг.-это цвет нации,её интеллигенция,сила!Исходя из этого,пожалуйста,отбросьте в сторону уже надоевшие всем сентиментальные разговоры о сталинизме и зверствах чекистов!Все это не имеет никакого отношения к СССР 80-90-2000-х гг.!Современная Россия-давно уже от этого сама самоотчистилась,а оценка сталинизму была открыто дана еще на ХХ-м съезде КПСС Н.С.Хрущевым.Служба в органах госбезопасности-нормальная и обычная работа по обеспечению безопасности своей страны.Такое есть во всех странах мира.Думаю,что парни из УОГ Польши (бывшей ДЕФЕНЗИВЫ) это прекрасно понимают!)))

Вам надо предисловие к книге?

----------


## Franek Grabowski

Dobryj vecher
Izvinitie shto dolgo ne otvechal.
Ob Varshave, ja mogu tol'ko skazat', shto mne centr ne nravitsja i mnogim Varshavjakom tozhe i nam zhal' shto ne ostalis' starye domy. E'ti reklamnye stendy nam tozhe ne nravitsja, no mozhet iz proplyvom vremenii e'to izmenitsja.
A vot i o krestah na dorogah. E'to ne klabishcha, tol'ko mesta gibeli v avtokatastrofah. Takoj obychaj ot srednih vekov, no rabotaet luchshe chem znaki ili GAI!
A obo chekistah, im tjazhelo doverjat', potomu shto dizinformacija e'to odno iz zadachej sekretnikov. E'to otnositsja tak k KGB kak k CRU, a smotriv po ljudjah iz pol'skogo komunisticheskogo kgb, oni vrut vse vremja. No i konechno problema v e'tom, shto mnogo iz togo, shto sluchilos' 60 let tomu nazad e'to eshchjo tajna.
Spasibo za predislovie, no dumaju shto ono mne ne nuzhno.
Pozdravlaju s novom godom
Franek

----------


## alexvolf

Новую тему не открываю,добавляю сюда

Недавне прибывание в "курилке" на политзанятиях и замечание CINN насчет посадки Сесны 172 (М. Руст) на Красной площади- напомнило аналогичное нарушение  воздушного пространства СССР финской Сесной-150,с двумя подвыпившими(как потом оказалось) финами.
Произошло это 25 июля 1976г, в 19 часов 13 минут(MSK).Самолет пересек воздушную границу со стороны Финляндии,на высоте 100м курсом в сторону Кольского п-ва.Через 2 минуты самолет
был обнаружен средствами ПВО,а затем был потерян,попросту пропал...Вновь цель была обнаружена в 19 часов49 минут.В 19ч. 52мин. был поднят Су-15(капитан Вдовин) на перехват.Ввиду того,что цель то появлялась,то пропадала-наведение было очень трудным.Сесна шла 
практически бреющим,"стригла макушки".Как назло была низкая облачность,а Су шел над облаками.Выделить цель на фоне земли бортовой РЛС, Вдовину не удалось.После приземления перехватчика
сразу начались крутые разборки-обьяснительные, докладные,докладные...В часть нагрянула комиссия во главе с маршалом авиации Е.Я.Савицким.(кстати интересный факт -Савицкий летал до 64 лет, имел за плечами 13000 л/часов!!!).Чем разборки закончились история умалчивает.А Сенсу нашли лесники,на лужайке возле озера,юго-восточнее Кандалакши.Самолет лежал вверх колесами,ярко 
просматривалось "OH-CBX" на борту.Возле костра сидели и грелись два финский парня под хорошим "газом".Общее расстояние которое они пролетели над нашей территорией 320км.Первая пропажа самолета с экранов РЛС фины коротко обьяснили-Заблудились,садились дозаправится,топливо  у них был в двух канистрах...Вот так за одиннадцать лет до Руста,Сесна-150 вскрыла систему  ПВО.

----------


## Redan

Зимой 1989 или 1990 г. (под Новый Год или после него;точную дату не помню) в ЭССР на Моонзунде,где дислоцировался 11-й ПО (погранотряд) КГБ СССР;на северо-западе острова Хийумаа (Моонзундский архипелаг,Балтика),в районе ПЗ (погранзаставы) № 4 (тогда командир ст.л-т.Ю.Цап),мыс Ристна,дежурный по ПТН (пост технического наблюдения:РЛС,прожектор) на экране заметил линию-движение в надводном положение иностранного судна,а потом-бац и точка судна с экрана локатора исчезла.Проверив радар и связавшись по РС с ПСКР (морские погранцы ничего не видели),который был рядом,погранец подумал-подводная лодка!Шла в надводном положении и потом погрузилась!Высадка диверсантов!Тревога!Об случившемся было мгновенно доложено по ТС нач.ПЗ и дежурному по ПО,а им-дежурному по Краснознаменному Прибалтийскому Пограничному Округу в Ригу,далее по-цепочке дежурным по УКГБ-РОКГБ всех прибалтийских республик-Эстонии,Латвии,Литве и территории России-Калининградской обл.-и в Москву.На урез моря  с ПЗ №4 была выслана вооуроженная до зубов тревожная группа.Что она увидела?!Ночью,над бушующей зимней Балтикой низко над водой кружил иностранный вертолет,потом так же низко пролетел двухмоторный винтовой (поршневой) иностранный самолет.Погранцы стреляли в ночное хмурое небо из ракетниц...Рядом находилась позиция войск ПВО с мощными радарами.Погранцы-чекисты нагрянули во всеоружие,как спецназ какой-то,туда-вся дежурная смена данного поста спала непробудным сном!Потом выяснилось,что в зимний балтийский шторм затонул финский сухогруз "Катерина" (или "Катрина") и вся его команда (15 человек) погибла,а вертолет и самолет были финскими и шведскими спасателями,которые вторглись в воздушное и территориальное пространство СССР,посылая свои сигналы ПВО СССР,а ПВО-им не отвечало!Они пошли на риск,чтобы спасти своих людей,гражданских моряков!Потом,по-слухам,все руководство ПВО на острове Хийумаа и в Округе было снято.А через год СССР развалился!Чего ПВО стоит без доблестных погранцов?!Поэтому,очень верю в такие слова:"Пограничные войска-это щит Родины!А все остальные войска-это болты и шурупы,закрученные в него!"Ф.Э.Дзержинский.

----------


## alexvolf

Дополнение к тому,с чего начиналась ветка.

Возвращаюсь к ДС-3, сбитому в июне 1952г капитаном ВВС Осинским.После долгих поисков старых записей (с постоянным и где,они задевались??) наконец,случайно нашел.К сожалению,  это оказалось не интервью с Осинским,а воспоминания его сослуживца-бывшего летчика-истребителя Д.Г.Ландо.
Итак:
-В 1950г вместе с группой из семи молодых летчиков,окончивших авиаучилище в Армовире,я прибыл на первое в жизни место службы-в Латвию,в 483-й ИАП 336-й Ковальской краснознаменной АД.К сожалению, в 1960г полк и дивизия были расформированы.Служить меня направили в первую эскадрилью.Боевой задачей являлась защита воздушного пространства Советского Союза в районе между Вентспилсом и правой оконечностью Рижского залива.Для этого мы располагали по тем временам первоклассной техникой- не считая Московского ВО,мы первыми получили скоростные истребители  МиГ-17,вслед за МиГ-15.Главным в нашей службе были полеты и боевые дежурства,точнее наоборот потому,что в кабинах самолетов на земле мы проводили больше времени,чем в воздухе.Дежурное звено в готовности №1 сидело в кабинах днем и ночью,в любую погоду,готовое по первому сигналу через две минуты оторваться от полосы...
Время которое мы проводили в воздухе,можно было разделить на две части.Примерно четверть его мы совершенствовали летное мастерство и знакомились с местностью которая лежала под крылом.Остальные 75% вылетов нам приходилось делать на перехват целей,которые приближались к нашим границам.Нас поднимали каждый раз,когда в "нейтральном воздухе" появлялась неопознанная летящая цель.Такие вылеты на перехват происходили почти каждый день хотя на нашем участке с 1951 по 1953гг реальных нарушений воздушной границы СССР было всего два.Я говорю о самолетах,потому что на нашу территорию бывало залетали чужие шары и даже вертолеты.Так вот, я прекрасно помню тот день, когда был сбит ДС-3.Прекрасно помню сухую в тот день полосу.На дежурстве находились четыре самолета МиГ-17.В кабине одного-я,в кабине другого мой ведущий-Шатохин.Вдруг раздается команда "Взлет" с КП,где всегда находился командир полка тогда им был Павел Яковлевич Головачев,дважды Герой Советского Союза.
По всему получалось,что лететь предстоит мне и Шатохину.Помню,что у меня просто руки чесались поднять в воздух машину и сбить нарушителя.О возможной опасности я не думал-приимущество  в скорости и маневренности было на стороне моего МиГ-17.К тому же самолет имел три пушки. Однако команда на взлет нашей паре не поступила.В воздух ушли два МиГа с 300 литровыми подвесными баками.Один из них пилотировал лучший летчик нашего полка Григорий Осинский. Служил он в другой эскадрилье.Когда самолеты ушли от аэродрома,направляясь в сторону Балтики,я уже не мог слышать по рации его переговоров с КП-они перешли на другой канал связи.
Сидя в кабинах самолетов,нам приходилось только ждать...

Продолжение следует

----------


## alexvolf

Немного позже,всем офицерам полка стало известно как проходила операция.Многое из рассказа Осинского подтвердили РП и офицеры,которые находились в тот день на КП.Радиосвязь с самолетом работала отлично.Летчик доложил о высоте полета 3 тыс.метров,
и нахождении в пределах государственной границы.Затем тишина, и неожиданно "Цель вижу!"Голос Осинского прозвучал внезапно.Головачев,который командовал операцией,закричал
в микрофон "Бей!...Бей!".Но из за разницы в скорости Осинский первый раз проскочил тихоходный ДС-3 и выполнил вираж.Речь не шла о том,чтобы сначала дать предупредительную очередь или попытаться принудить самолет к посадке на своем аэродроме.Приказ был четкий "Сбить!". Причем этот приказ пришел из Москвы.Сам Головачев отдать такой приказ не мог, не получив его от командира дивизии или командующего Шенкаренко.Вираж Осинского длился минуты две с половиной.И снова на КП из динамика раздался его голос
"Цель вижу!"и снова Головачев закричал -Бей!.Затем Осинский доложил "Поразил правый двигатель нарушитель горит" через некоторое время- "Посыпалось много парашютистов".Затем Головачев,передал приказ Осинскому следовать на запасной аэродром под Ригой.
В части Осинский появился через три дня с наградой  -орденом боевого Красного Знамени.Чуть позже получил денежную премию.С Осинским вместе мы прослужили до 1959г,когда он уволился из армии в запас,в чине подполковника с должности заместителя командира по 
политчасти.Уехал куда-то на Украину.Знаю у него было трое детей.Две девочки и мальчик.Осинский был очень порядочный человек, все свободное время отдавал семье.
Сам я уволился из армии в запас по болезни, с должности заместителя командира полка,  в 1960г
Все годы поддерживал связь с друзьями по службе.К сожалении, где проживает Осинский,никто ничего не знает.
И последнее смотреть на поступок Осинского с сегоднящних позиций бессмысленно.Такой приказ тогда исполнил бы с радостью и гордостью любой из нас,летчиков,включая и меня  самого.Времена были другие,и другими были нормы допустимого,то,что можно и нельзя,что хорошо и что плохо...

----------


## Nazar

> Сам я уволился из армии в запас с должности заместителя командира полка по болезни


Уважаемый alexvolf , прошу прощения , не удержался  :Biggrin:  , : " Казнить нельзя помиловать " 
Зам. ком. полка по болезни меня сильно улыбнуло. :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf , прошу прощения , не удержался  , : " Казнить нельзя помиловать " 
> Зам. ком. полка по болезни меня сильно улыбнуло.


 Уважаемый Nazar
 Да уж, не без этого.Хоть корректора впору нанимать...Ну,а то что улыбнуло-рад,значить читаете.  Вообще без улыбки-трудно жить...
Впредь постараюсь редактировать.

----------


## Nazar

> Уважаемый Nazar
>  Да уж, не без этого.Хоть корректора впору нанимать...Ну,а то что улыбнуло-рад,значить читаете.  Вообще без улыбки-трудно жить...
> Впредь постараюсь редактировать.


Стараюсь читать все по обязанности , данную тему по интересу .
А улыбаться никогда не вредно , тем более сегодня пятница , расслабиться маленько можно .
Там и без редактирования все понятно , ладно хватит оффтопить , очень интересная тема . :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Nazar;42282]Стараюсь читать все по обязанности , данную тему по интересу .

 Уважаемый Nazar
  Вопрос к Вам следущего порядка-доподленно известен факт нарушения
воздушного пространства Финляндии нашими самолетами в году эдак 1974-75 (плюс-минус трамвайная остановка). Тогда финны поднимали свои 21-е на перехват.После чего прислали по дипканалам ноту протеста с калькой маршрута следования наших птичек. Нельзя уточнить по факту более подробно т.к. лично у меня скудная инфо.

----------


## Nazar

> Уважаемый Nazar
>   Вопрос к Вам следущего порядка-доподленно известен факт нарушения
> воздушного пространства Финляндии нашими самолетами в году эдак 1974-75 (плюс-минус трамвайная остановка). Тогда финны поднимали свои 21-е на перехват.После чего прислали по дипканалам ноту протеста с калькой маршрута следования наших птичек. Нельзя уточнить по факту более подробно т.к. лично у меня скудная инфо.


C ходу отвечаю , по памяти , нарушителем был генерал Благоверный ( если мне память не изменяет ) , с инспекцией летел на Ту-16 , заблудися в районе финско-советской границы , вторгся на территорию дружественной Финляндии порядка 150 км , фины самолеты на перехват не поднимали , по крайней мере этот Ту-16 не перехватывали , с Килпов поднимали Су-15 , которые встретили и сопроводили Ту-16 в Североморск , генерал потом ушел на повышение ( условное ) , как это в армии бывает на вышестоящую должность ( но тупиковую ) , в одно из летных училищ , а был одним из самых молодых генералов от авиации , до сорока ему было и летчик был отличны.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> ... с Килпов поднимали Су-15 ...


в Килп-Явре 15-х не было, с Су-9 перевооружались на МиГ-23, потом на Су-27

----------


## Nazar

> в Килп-Явре 15-х не было, с Су-9 перевооружались на МиГ-23, потом на Су-27


431 иап Африканда  , имел на вооружении Су-15 , возможно поднимались с Африканды , возможно в этот период несколько самолетов , или целый полк находился в Килпах , что не редкость . Просто в голове отложилось , что именно Су-15 и вроде поднимали с Килпов.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> 431 иап Африканда  , имел на вооружении Су-15 , возможно поднимались с Африканды , возможно в этот период несколько самолетов , или целый полк находился в Килпах , что не редкость . Просто в голове отложилось , что именно Су-15 и вроде поднимали с Килпов.


также 15-е были в 265-м полку (Подужемье), 524-м (Летнеозерка), 991-м (Бесовец)

----------


## Nazar

> также 15-е были в 265-м полку (Подужемье), 524-м (Летнеозерка), 991-м (Бесовец)


Это понятно , просто эти полки не с Кольского п-ва и вряд-ли имело смысл поднимать их на " перехват " Ту-16 заблудившегося на северо-западе Кольского п-ва

----------


## Redan



----------


## Transit

Шведы присылали СССР ноту протеста по поводу инцидента 9 августа 1984 над Балтикой, когда к самолету А-300 а/к ScanAir следовавшему рейсом из Кипра "пристроился" Су-15 и три минуты сопровождал на удалении 2 000 м. Помятуя о корейском Боинге ВВС Швеции подняли с авиабазы Ангельхольм пару J-35 эскадрильи F-10, но опоздали - "контакта не произошло".

А в конце года протестовали уже Финны с Норвежцами, когда 28 декабря 1984 воздушная мишень запущенная с советских кораблей в Баренцевом море ушла с курса и проскочив над участком Норвежской территории упала в финское озерцо Инари.

----------


## Carrey

> "Операция "Синий треугольник".Рассказы о чекистах Эстонии".,Таллинн,"Ээсти Раамат",1988г.
> найдите и прочтите данную книгу-там всё доходчиво рассказано.


Очень бы хотелось почитать про защитников рубежей и моей Родины! В интернете книга не обнаружена, в книжных магазинах тоже нет. Не поможете ли сканом или хотя бы отснять постранично фотоаппаратом?

----------


## Redan



----------


## alexvolf

Попалась статья в ВПК полковника в отставке Л.Любимского.Решил подклеить для коллекции...

----------


## Transit

В западной прессе сообщали, что 9-го июля 1985 года пара Су-15 пыталась "выдавить" шведский разведывательный "Вигген" из зоны проведения учений ВМС СССР ю.-в. острова Готланд, при этом один из перехватчиков столкнулся с водной поверхностью при маневрировании на малой высоте. У кого нибудь есть информация подтверждающая катастрофу?

----------


## Nazar

> В западной прессе сообщали, что 9-го июля 1985 года пара Су-15 пыталась "выдавить" шведский разведывательный "Вигген" из зоны проведения учений ВМС СССР ю.-в. острова Готланд, при этом один из перехватчиков столкнулся с водной поверхностью при маневрировании на малой высоте. У кого нибудь есть информация подтверждающая катастрофу?


Вечером на домашнем компе посмотрю, вроде что-то было.

----------


## Nazar

В официальном Альбоме авиационных происшествий, такой катастрофы нет, так что скорее всего западная пресса врет.

----------


## AC

> В официальном Альбоме авиационных происшествий, такой катастрофы нет, так что скорее всего западная пресса врет.


А этот самый "Альбом" включал авиационные происшествия с самолетами всех военных "ведомств" СССР (ВВС, ИА ПВО, МА ВМФ)???...  :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> А этот самый "Альбом" включал авиационные происшествия с самолетами всех военных "ведомств" СССР (ВВС, ИА ПВО, МА ВМФ)???...


Нет, они делились по родам войск, но есть инфа и из них. В бумажном виде, на руках у меня только по МА :Frown:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> В западной прессе сообщали, что 9-го июля 1985 года пара Су-15 пыталась "выдавить" шведский разведывательный "Вигген" из зоны проведения учений ВМС СССР ю.-в. острова Готланд, при этом один из перехватчиков столкнулся с водной поверхностью при маневрировании на малой высоте. У кого нибудь есть информация подтверждающая катастрофу?


был случай когда один из двух "виггенов", при маневрировании в районе учений флота на малой высоте столкнулся с водой - самоль оказался "зажат" между бортом корабля и Бе-12, предположительно пилот неудачно дернулся

P.S. да, к слову - все знакомые флотские при упоминании "ВМС СССР" сильно плюются - не было ВМС, был и есть Военно-Морской Флот (ВМФ)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Transit

> на руках у меня только по МА


Не совсем понятно - вы уточнили отсутствие потерь только в авиации флота? Там эксплуатировали Су-15? Кстати, дата требует уточнения, событие относится к 7-му числу.




> был случай когда один из двух "виггенов", при маневрировании в районе учений флота на малой высоте столкнулся с водой - самоль оказался "зажат" между бортом корабля и Бе-12, предположительно пилот неудачно дернулся


Это известный случай, он произошел 16 октября 1996 года в 15:46мск когда фоторазведчик SH37 управляемый капитаном Гоэраном Карлссоном, 1965 года рождения, столкнулся с водной поверхностью при выполнении правого разворота в 700м по курсу крейсера "Петр Великий" (110 км ю.-в. острова Готланд). Летчик был ведущим пары взлетевшей с авиабазы Седерхам. Действительно, посчитали, что помешал маневру Бе-12.

----------


## Nazar

> Не совсем понятно - вы уточнили отсутствие потерь только в авиации флота? Там эксплуатировали Су-15? Кстати, дата требует уточнения, событие относится к 7-му числу.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Нет, я уточнил потерю именно Су-15 на данный день, Су-15 были только в ПВО , хотя ранее существовало ПВО флота, но Су-15 это уже не застал.
Су-15 о котором Вы говорите, скорее всего принадлежал 6ВА, но дело не в этом, на данный день нет вообще потерь наших самолетов во всех родах войск, а ближайшие потери Су-15, относятся к 15 сентября 1982 года ( 180 гиап ) , следующая 12 февраля 1988 года, так-же 180 гиап.

Такие дела. :Frown:

----------


## alexvolf

> В официальном Альбоме авиационных происшествий, такой катастрофы нет, так что скорее всего западная пресса врет.


 Приклеил страничку проишествий,сведения  David Lednicer (анг.)по западным источникам с конца 1944 по май 2008г.Касаемо вышеприведенной катастрофы у него також данных нет.Вопрос-а откуда пошло инфо относительно катастрофы т.е. источник Западной прессы??

----------


## Transit

> Нет, я уточнил потерю именно Су-15 на данный день


Это другое дело! Тоже ничего не нашел за эту дату, только ближайшая потеря все же 13 июня 1985 у 712 гиап.




> Вопрос-а откуда пошло инфо относительно катастрофы т.е. источник Западной прессы??


Могу назвать с десяток. "Флайт" устроит? Справа в колонке "кэшелтис".

----------


## Nazar

> Это другое дело! Тоже ничего не нашел за эту дату, только ближайшая потеря все же 13 июня 1985 у 712 гиап.
> 
> 
> 
> ]


У меня и на эту катастрофу инфы нет :Confused:

----------


## AC

> Нет, я уточнил потерю именно Су-15 на данный день, Су-15 были только в ПВО , хотя ранее существовало ПВО флота, но Су-15 это уже не застал.
> Су-15 о котором Вы говорите, скорее всего принадлежал 6 ВА, но дело не в этом, на данный день нет вообще потерь наших самолетов во всех родах войск, а ближайшие потери Су-15, относятся к 15 сентября 1982 года ( 180 гиап ) , следующая 12 февраля 1988 года, так-же 180 гиап.
> Такие дела.


Владимир, не знаю как там "на данный день", но "альбомы" какие-то не репрезентативные получаются... Ибо история знает целый ряд аварий и катастроф Су-15 в интервале 1982-88 гг.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Это другое дело! Тоже ничего не нашел за эту дату, только ближайшая потеря все же 13 июня 1985 у 712 гиап.


712-й Гвардейский «Черновицкий» ордена Кутузова ИАП базировался на аэродроме Канск-Южный, запасной Ачинск. немножко в стороне от Балтики и о.Готланд  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> 712-й Гвардейский «Черновицкий» ордена Кутузова ИАП базировался на аэродроме Канск-Южный, запасной Ачинск. немножко в стороне от Балтики и о.Готланд


a Transit и не говорит, что 712й имел какое-то отношение к Балтике.

----------


## muk33

Потери при вылетах из дежурных сил обусловленные контактом с противником считаются боевыми и не заносятся в информационные сборники.

----------


## Transit

Выходит на данный момент мы не можем уверенно опровергнуть сообщение об этой катастрофе.

----------


## alexvolf

Касаясь вопроса затронутого в теме, решил выложить короткий отрывок 6 главы, из книги бывшего начальника следственного управления КГБ СССР,генерал-лейтенанта юстиции Н.Ф.Богданова.Кого заинтересует,что и как происходило далее,то без лишний рекламы сообщаю-его книга называется "По закону и совести". 


ГЛАВА 6 Трагический рецидив 
После ареста и осуждения Пауэрса, а также разоблачения агрессивных 
намерений американского правительства, Пентагона и Центрального 
разведывательного управления были все основания полагать, что они сделают соответствующие выводы и прекратят засылку шпионских самолетов в воздушное  пространство нашей страны. К сожалению, этого не произошло. Потребовался еще один наглядный и поучительный урок, чтобы пресечь эти наглые шпионские  провокационные полеты. Вот тот памятный эпизод, о котором я хочу рассказать.1 июля 1960 года над Баренцевым морем близ Кольского полуострова посты ПВО СССР обнаружили неизвестный самолет. Он приближался к границе Советского 
 Союза. Чтобы предотвратить возможное нарушение нашего воздушного 
пространства, был поднят советский истребитель. Его пилотировал капитан  В.А.Поляков, который вскоре увидел, как бомбардировщик с опознавательными  знаками военно-воздушных сил США пересек Государственную границу СССР и продолжал полет в направлении города Архангельска. Советский летчик стал подавать американскому самолету сигналы следовать за ним и идти на посадку. Однако нарушитель не подчинился этому требованию. Тогда капитан Поляков атаковал бомбардировщик и в 18 часов 03 минуты по московскому времени сбил его.Спустя некоторое время в территориальных водах СССР наше судно подобрало  двух человек из состава экипажа сбитого американского бомбардировщика. Ими  оказались штурман самолета первый лейтенант военно-воздушных сил Джон Ричард Маккоун и второй пилот первый лейтенант ВВС США Фримен Олмстед. Кроме того, в море был подобран труп первого пилота капитана Палма, который впоследствии был передан представителям американских властей.
В отношении Олмстеда и Маккоуна в соответствии с советским законом было  возбуждено уголовное дело.Американский самолет нарушил Государственную границу СССР в 22 километрах севернее мыса Святой Нос. Шестидвигательный бомбардировщик-разведчик РБ-47 входил в состав авиационного подразделения стратегической разведки военно-воздушных сил США и выполнял специальное задание военно-разведывательного характера.Стало ясно: правительство США продолжает проводить обширную программу провокаций против Советского государства. Самолеты-бомбардировщики в те  годы являлись основным средством доставки ядерного оружия к цели и с этим  смертоносным грузом они круглосуточно дежурили в воздухе. Поэтому 
вторжение такого бомбардировщика в воздушное пространство нашей страны  могло означать начало атомного нападения и вызвать ответную реакцию. Расследованием инцидента было еще раз подтверждено, что США для провокационных шпионских акций использовали военные базы, созданные на территории государств – своих союзников по военным блокам. Шпионские полеты в пограничные районы СССР совершались с территории Англии, Японии, Гренландии. В распоряжение американской военщины предоставлялись аэродромы  Норвегии, Испании, ФРГ. С баз Турции американские летчики совершали полеты и над прогрессивными 
странами Ближнего Востока. Факты показывали, что созданные на чужих территориях военные американские  базы служат не оборонительным, а агрессивным целям. Маккоун показал: «Авиация стратегической разведки входит в состав стратегической авиации ВВС США, назначением которой является подготовка к ведению войны в любом  конце земного шара. Авиация стратегической разведки выполняет задачу по сбору военно-разведывательных сведений, которые необходимы командованию в подготовке к военным действиям».Материалами дела установлено, что в состав 21-й дивизии 2-й воздушной армии стратегической авиации ВВС США входило два крыла (подразделения) авиации стратегической разведки под № 55 и № 90. Самолеты РБ-47 входили в состав крыла № 90 и были оборудованы специальной фотоаппаратурой, предназначенной для ведения аэрофоторазведки. Самолеты крыла № 55 были оборудованы электронной аппаратурой, с помощью которой добывались шпионские сведения о радиолокационных установках и других военных объектах. Маккоун, служивший в крыле № 55, показал, что это подразделение в течение ряда лет занималось сбором шпионской информации о Советском Союзе и других  государствах. Летный состав крыла направлялся на одну из американских баз,  расположенных в Англии, Турции, Японии и других стран. Оттуда самолеты-разведчики систематически совершали облеты пограничных районов  СССР.Для шпионских полетов американская военщина тщательно готовила кадры. Из показаний Маккоуна видно, что во время учебы в университете наряду с изучением дисциплин по программе курса он проходил специальную военную подготовку и изучал основы летного дела. Группа, в которой обучался  Маккоун, три раза в неделю занималась штурманской и летной подготовкой. В дни военных занятий студенты университета на учебу являлись в военной  форме. По окончании университета Маккоуну было присвоено звание второго лейтенанта действующего резерва ВВС США. Аналогичную подготовку в колледже 
Гамбнера (штат Огайо) прошел и Олмстед.После учебы в университете желающих служить в авиации посылали в авиационное училище, а затем направляли на авиабазу. Отсюда они неоднократно вылетали на воздушную разведку.  В начале 1959 года Маккоун в составе экипажа самолета РБ-47 вылетел с базы Форбс на уже знакомую читателю авиабазу Инджирлик. Во время этого перелета  самолет приземлялся на американской авиационной базе в Испании. Об этом  Маккоун показал:  «Согласно маршруту первую посадку мы должны были произвести на аэродроме в Мадриде. Заправившись в воздухе горючим, мы  совершили беспосадочный полет до Мадрида, где на аэродроме приземлились.Этот аэродром расположен в пригороде Мадрида и является, по существу, американской военной базой. В момент нашего приземления на нем было размещено около 12 американских военных самолетов. В связи с тем что  перелет был утомительным, нашему экипажу предоставили 10-дневный отдых,  который мы проводили непосредственно в Мадриде. На ночлег мы останавливались в общежитии для американских летчиков на базе». По прибытии на американо-турецкую базу Инджирлик экипаж Маккоуна поступил в распоряжение оперативного офицера подразделения № 4 подполковника  Макклачи. За время шестинедельного пребывания на этой базе Маккоун в качестве штурмана самолета РБ-47 совершил несколько полетов. По этому  поводу Маккоун показал: «Во время полетов в районе Средиземного моря в 
1959 году, в которых я принимал участие, мы собирали с помощью электронной аппаратуры сведения о системе противовоздушной обороны Сирии и Египта». В марте 1959 года с той же базы Инджирлик Маккоун на самолете-разведчике  РБ-47 неоднократно вылетал к пограничным районам Черноморского побережья СССР для сбора сведений о радиолокационных станциях. Подтверждая это, летчик заявил: «Наш самолет РБ-47 с моим участием с базы Адана совершил два или три полета вдоль Черноморского побережья Советского Союза. Во время этих полетов операторы нашего экипажа с помощью электронного 
оборудования собирали необходимые им сведения о системе радиолокационных  установок на Черноморском побережье СССР… Из характерных пунктов, около которых проходили эти полеты я припоминаю город Севастополь, Крымский полуостров».Показания Маккоуна о полетах американских самолетов вдоль Черноморского побережья были подтверждены также Пауэрсом, допрошенным в ходе следствия. 
Он подтвердил, что во время пребывания на базе Инджирлик в 1956—1960 годах там находились американские самолеты РБ-47, которые систематически совершали полеты.Весной 1959 года Маккоун в составе экипажа РБ-47 был переброшен с базы Инджирлик на базу Брайз-Нортон. Здесь размещалось оперативное  подразделение № 1 военной разведки США. Оно-то и руководило шпионскими  полетами.С этой базы систематически совершались полеты в пограничные районы СССР.

----------


## PPV

Только сейчас увидел переписку по поводу потери Су-15 на Балтике. Подтверждаю, что действительно был такой случай в 80-е годы в 54 Гв. ИАП (Вайноде), однако точной даты не знаю.

----------


## КОСМОС

Известные мне катастрофы СУ-15 в  80-х
18.02.80 кн В.Герасимов ,Африканда
26.01.81 мр А.Смолкин,п.пк К.Илькевич, 636 иап Краматорск
16.10.81 п.пк В.Рыжков,кт4к. С.Федюшин,уапСальск
30.04.82 кн В.Швалёв, Африканда
23.09.82 ст.лт Ю.Власов, Безречная
7.01.83 пк В.Сыроватский, 302 иап,Переяславка
8.09.86 ст.лт П.Костырь, 180 иап Громово
31.03.87 ген-мр В.Уманец ,62иап,Бельбек

А случай  на Балтике произошёл в 54 гиап Вайноде, погиб ст.лт С.Жигулёв,только по моим сведениям 7.07.86
 А что ещё были катастрофы в 180 иап 12.02.87 и 15.09.82, или это аварии?
 Ещё по неуточнённым данным в мае 1975  был неудачный перехват, закончившийся катастрофой   МИГ-19 в 156 иап  в Туркмении, погиб  ст.лт В.Антипов,  есть у кого подробности?

----------


## dofin

генерал Уманец погиб в Бельбеке, по моему ближе к лету, видимо потеряв сознание при выполнении петли в верхней точке и не выключив форсаж ,самолет с околонулевой перегрузкой перешел на снижение и вертикально вошел в бухту в 20 м от корабля. Осколками был ранен матрос...

----------


## dofin

в 1985 году...

----------


## Redan



----------


## Nazar

> В советское время над Балтикой,в конце 80-х гг.,были следующие военные авиакатастрофы


А катастрофа Ефимова в 88м году, уж про нее не стоило забывать.

----------


## Redan

Экипаж ТУ-16 В.Ефимова,ДКБФ (Остров-5) погиб в 1988 г.на Севере,во время военных учений-полёт на дальность.Катастрофа произошла над Баренцевым морем (район КСФ),поэтому она в данной ветке неувязывается,как и катастрофа ТУ-16 в 74-м г. Корепанова-полет из Острова-5 на Север с последующей катастрофой там...Эти два балтийских экипажа погибли на севере...

----------


## Nazar

> Экипаж ТУ-16 В.Ефимова,ДКБФ (Остров-5) погиб в 1988 г.на Севере,во время военных учений-полёт на дальность.Катастрофа произошла над Баренцевым морем (район КСФ),поэтому она в данной ветке неувязывается,как и катастрофа ТУ-16 в 74-м г. Корепанова-полет из Острова-5 на Север с последующей катастрофой там...Эти два балтийских экипажа погибли на севере...


Вообще-то Корепанов служил в Севере-3 и никакого отношения к МА БФ не имел. Погибли 29 декабря, столкнулись с сопкой на удалении 18км от Севера-3, спешили к дочери Корепанова на свадьбу.
С чего ты вообще взял, что он к БФ относится?

Несколько лет назад эту катастрофу вспоминали http://forums.airforce.ru/foto-video/1494-tu-16-severomorsk-3-nachalo-90-h-post36707/

----------


## Redan

Экипаж хоть и не балтийский,но они летели с аэродрома ДКБФ на север,где и разбились...29.12.74 г.ТУ-16.Командир корабля-командир отряда,военный летчик 1-го класса,капитан Корепанов А.Д.(или Н.Д.),остальные члены экипажа:ст.л-т Кузнецов А.Г.,ст.л-т Федоров Г.М.,л-т Заманих С.В.(или ст.л-т),прапорщик Казначеев А.Р.,прапорщик П.Е.Мелькин,л-т Губанов И.Б.987 мрап КСФ,Североморск-3.НСМУ.
На снижении КК не правильно выставил давление аэродрома на ВД-20.При перелете с Остров-5 (ДКБФ,МА)-Север-3 на удалении 210 км.от АС Североморск-3 получив данные от РП об условиях посадки,экипаж приступил к снижению и самолет столкнулся на удалении 18 км. с сопкой разрушился и сгорел.Экипаж 7 человек погиб.Причина: снижение экипажа ниже заданной высоты на 420 м. из-за ошибки командира корабля в установке барометрического давления на ВД-20,вместо 726,7 стояло 756,6 мм рт.ст.

Кстати,интересно,в Острове-5 в 70-80-х гг. было два полка МРА,примерно 70-100 самолетов ТУ-16.Интенсивность полетов их там была почти ежедневной,а катастроф-не было.Зато на севере ТУ-16 разбивались тогда регулярно.С чем это было связано?С особыми северными метеоусловиями или плохой боевой и тактической выучкой экипажей-североморцев?Я-думаю,что-первое...

----------


## Nazar

> Экипаж хоть и не балтийский,но они летели с аэродрома ДКБФ на север,где и разбились...


Да какая разница откуда они летели, к балтике ни самолет, ни экипаж, не имеет никакого отношения.




> Кстати,интересно,в Острове-5 в 70-80-х гг. было два полка МРА,примерно 70-100 самолетов ТУ-16.


Никогда там не было такого количества Ту-16.




> Интенсивность полетов их там была почти ежедневной,а катастроф-не было.Зато на севере ТУ-16 разбивались тогда регулярно.С чем это было связано?С особыми северными метеоусловиями или плохой боевой и тактической выучкой экипажей-североморцев?Я-думаю,что-первое...


И катастрофы там были. Ты берешь два полка, забывая о количестве полков на Севере, интенсивность полетов на Севере была не ниже, а с учетом количества полков,  еще и выше, посмотри на географию местности и на причину большинства катастроф. Как ты думаешь, летать в горах, пусть и невысоких сопках, наверное сложнее чем над равнинной поверхностью. :Wink:

----------


## Redan

Nazar,нет,дружище,ты ошибаешься!В Острове в 70-80-х гг. никаких авиакатастроф не было (кроме вышесказанных здесь,да и то,и они были на севере).Вот после развала Союза,да-были.Но-это уже была другая страна,другие полки,да и ТУ-16 тогда там уже не было.Пригнали туда североморцев и федотовцев,которые "по-привычке" и там стали биться регулярно...

Колличество ТУ-16 в 70-80-х гг. в Острове я указал правильно.Но,кроме них там тогда был и штурмовой полк с самолётами СУ,были и другие самолеты.Часто залетали экипажи АН из Калининграда,ТУ-22 из Чкаловска и Быхова,ТУ-16 из Николаева идр.Жаль,что пропала в инете ссылка на колличественный состав самолетов в авиации ВМФ СССР по-гарнизонно.Там всё это было указано,как я говорю здесь.

В остальном согласен.

----------


## Nazar

> Пригнали туда североморцев и федотовцев,которые "по-привычке" и там стали биться регулярно...


Иногда обдумывай свои выражения, а то ты то про Апакидзе хрень ляпнешь, то про североморцев. По привычке они видите-ли бились, ты не сравнивай уровень боевой подготовки, задачи и сложность их выполнения, которые ставились перед североморцами и тихоокеанцами и перед балтийцами. Одно дело над балтийской лужей летать и другое дело над океаном, да над сопками. 
Так к слову тебе скажу, в Лахте то-же катастроф не было, вообще и что из этого?

----------


## Анатолий

Владимир, не надо так ревностно относиться к отдельным высказываниям. ЛЕТАТЬ - везде *одинаково* страшно.

----------


## Nazar

> Владимир, не надо так ревностно относиться к отдельным высказываниям. ЛЕТАТЬ - везде *одинаково* страшно.


Ревностно я отношусь только к отдельным, глупым высказываниям, как в данном случае.

По поводу одинаковой сложности полетов, в разных условиях, не совсем согласен. :Smile:

----------


## AC

> ...Так к слову тебе скажу, в Лахте то-же катастроф не было, вообще и что из этого?


Зато там транспортники бились неоднократно...

----------


## Nazar

> Зато там транспортники бились неоднократно...


Среди "лахтинских" экипажей, я катастроф не помню, транспортники были, помню Ми-6 и Ан-26, больше на память ничего не приходит.

----------


## Redan

Ладно,Nazar,не рычи!)))Про колличество ТУ-16 в Острове,вот информация на 1992 г:

Ostrov
Веретье, Остров

Alternate names	Veret'e, Gorokhovka (US), Kildin
Location	7 km SE Ostrov
Country	RU
Coordinates	57° 18.0' N 28° 26.0' E (57.3000,28.4333)
Elevation	67 m (220 ft)
Runway	3500x60 m (11483x197 ft) 016-196°T (CONC)
Usage	Military
Military units	12 MRAP (Tu-16). 240 Gv MRAP (Tu-16). 5501 BKhu (74 Tu-16, 1992)[#3].

Comments and history	Large air base 57 km south of Pskov. Nuclear bomber facility with 15 very large revetments on east side and about 30 small revetments on west side. As many as 63 Tu-16s were based here. 5501 Unit is a direct reporting unit.

http://www.weathergraphics.com/tim/russia/Ostrov.htm
http://www.weathergraphics.com/tim/russia/contents.htm

----------


## Redan

Дополнение к моему вышесказанному про Остров,доказывающее мою правоту здесь (инфа-от очень известных в Да и МА офицеров,служивших в Острове в советское время):

В советское время в Острове всегда стояло 2 полка.Когда стояли АП,где на вооружении были Ту-16 (начиная с 1971 по 1989 годы) в острове было 60-62 самолета Ту-16 различных модефикаций,по 30-31 самолету в полку.Полк состоял из 3 АЭ.Например,в 3-й АЭ было 15 ТУ-16.Но затем,когда начались перетрубации и в 1989 году оба полка были расформированы (12 ОМРАП и 342 полк РЭБ) и образовалась база разделки то в Остров было собрано более 120 самолетов модели Ту-16.Они перегонялись с Быхова,Камчатки.Все 120 самолетов разобрали в Острове.Командиром Базы разделки был полковник Коба В.Г.Он тоже служил в 342 полку РЭБ.

*История 12 ОМРАП:*

12 отдельный морской ракетоносный орденов Кутузова и Александра Невского авиационный полк  (12 ОМРАП) был сформирован в городе Новочеркасске в апреле 1938 года.Годовщина полка празднуется 22 октября в ознаменовании награждения  воинской части орденом Кутузова III степени «За образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования в боях с немецко-фашистскими захватчиками» в 1944 году.26 апреля 1945 года Указом Президиума Совета СССР «За образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования в боях с немецко-фашистскими захватчиками» полк был награждён вторым орденом-орденом Александра Невского. Общий налёт полка составил 7200 часов.Совершено 1787 боевых самолёто-вылетов.Полк базировался на 80 советских и зарубежных аэродромах.В послевоенные годы (1947-1951 г.г.)  авиационный полк базировался на острове Сахалин (РСФСР).С июля по ноябрь 1951 года-на аэродроме Барановичи (БССР).С ноября 1951 года по июль 1953 года полк размещался на аэродроме Тарту (ЭССР),а с июля 1953 года по декабрь 1989 года полк бомбардировщиков-ракетоносцев Ту-16 дислоцировался на аэродроме авиации ВМФ СССР- ДКБФ Остров-5 (Веретье).

*Предистория создания 12 ОМРАП:*

В 1954-1955 гг. в составе Дальней авиации на самолетах Ту-4К была сформирована 116-я тяжелая авиационная дивизия.Именно так-уже в то время в ее наименовании отсутствовал термин "бомбардировочная", поскольку предназначалась она для применения первых отечественных самолетов-снарядов (термин "крылатая ракета" был введен приказом министра обороны взамен термина "самолет-снаряд" в 1960 г.) "Комета".Командиром особой дивизии стал генерал-майор авиации В.П. Драгомирецкий.В состав дивизии входили 12-й тап (командир подполковник Зайцев),685-й тап (командир полковник Некипелов) и отдельная авиационная эскадрилья самолетов-имитаторов МиГ-15СДК, которые использовались для обучения операторов оружия Ту-4К навыкам наведения "Комет".Дивизия базировалась на *аэродроме Остров*,который считался особой зоной секретности с очень жестким пропускным режимом и строгой охраной.Недалеко от аэродрома в районе озера Гороховое в лесу находилось специальное хранилище ядерных боеприпасов,о которых рекомендовалось никаких разговоров не вести.Летный состав подобрали из различных частей Дальней авиации,а потом и авиации ВМФ СССР;одним из критериев отбора являлось наличие боевого опыта.Всему личному составу за особые условия службы и "язык за зубами" ввели повышенные оклады,звания и другие льготы.В 1954 г. комдив генерал-майор Драгомирецкий в числе первых экипажей лично освоил боевое применения ракетного комплекса "Комета".С декабря 1988 года началось разоружение армии СССР.29 декабря 1989 года была зачитана директива МО СССР о расформировании авиационного полка и  подписан ликвидационный акт,а Боевое Знамя части было сдано в архив Министерства Обороны СССР.Примечательно,что в составе 12 отдельного морского ракетоносного авиационного полка в период 1986-1989 годов на должности помощника командира корабля ракетоносца ТУ-16 проходил службу Герой России,лётчик-космонавт,полковник Юрий Лончаков.Полк регулярно выполнял полеты не только в зоне Балтийского моря,но и выполнял ежегодные полеты на ракетопускания на полигон в Каспийское море и полеты "за угол",с посадкой для дозаправки на Кольском п-ове в Оленья.

P:S:Как вы все видите,я всегда на форуме стараюсь придерживаться фактов,а факты-вещь упрямая!Поэтому,обзывать меня не в компетентности или глупости,считаю оскорбительными!С ув.!

----------


## Nazar

> в Острове-5 в 70-80-х гг. было примерно 70-100 самолетов


Цифры вроде разные  :Wink: , факты действительно вещь упрямая




> в острове было 60-62 самолета





> Как вы все видите,я всегда на форуме стараюсь придерживаться фактов,а факты-вещь упрямая!Поэтому,обзывать меня не в компетентности или глупости,считаю оскорбительными!С ув.!


А я считаю оскорбительными и некомпетентными те высказывания, которые ты себе здесь позволяешь.

----------


## Redan



----------


## Nazar

> К данному колличеству ТУ-16 нужно всегда прибавлять ТУ-16 и с других аэродромов авиации ВМФ СССР-Николаева,Быхова итд.,которые регулярно прилетали тогда в Остров и там находились некоторое время...


Да не нужно их прибавлять, ибо в состав этих полков они не входили, а что там куда прилетает с других аэродромов, значения не имеет.
У нас в Североморске, так-же регулярно появлялись самолеты других полков и те-же Ту-16 и Ту-22 и 3М и даже Ту-144 и что из этого?




> И,хватит,действительно Вам ревновать,ибо ревность-это психическое заболевание,которое лечат врачи...Без обид,только,пожалуйста!


Какая ревность, к чему? Это не ревность, это нормальная реакция на те высказывания, которые я считаю оскорбительными.
 Фразу про Апакидзе, Вам тоже военморлеты нашептали, или это плод личных наблюдений?
Напомнить ее?

----------


## Panda-9

По воспоминаниям летчика 689-го полка, 20 мая 1992 года далеко (200-300 км) от берега он встретил непривычный тип самолета. Вроде бы патрульный или разведчик. Ощетиненный антеннами, без привычных опознавательных знаков. Только на киле было изображено что-то вроде большого почтового конверта.  Этой встреченной машиноы потом интересовалась разведка из Москвы, особисты. Летчик рисовал им то, что видел. Вроде бы был еще один летчик, из Шяуляя, который также видел эту диковинную машину. Летчик 689-го полка, увы, несколько лет назад умер. Поэтому, сами понимаете, уточнить не у кого. Как думаете, что это мог быть за аппарат?

----------


## Sr10

> Как думаете, что это мог быть за аппарат?


НЛО неустановленного типа )

----------


## FLOGGER

А есть НЛО установленного типа? :Smile:

----------


## Sr10

> А есть НЛО установленного типа?


Наверняка... В штатах народ давно требует выдать общественности содержимое ангара-18. Небось таблички-то на них есть. Не выдают, ироды.
А тут даже разведчики из Москвы приезжали, летчик им этюды рисовал, нечто ощетиненное антеннами с большим почтовым конвертом и без ОЗ. А потом взял и помер.  
А нам теперь гадай что это было )

----------


## b737

Во, что нашёл в своих закромах. Мои полёты на Ил-14 над Балтикой по контролю экономической зоны СССР. Снято на 8мм плёнку. Из-за древности качество никакое. Но, как исторический документ..., может быть. Ещё раз, за качество не ругайте.

Ил-14 встречи над Балтикой - YouTube

----------


## OKA

2012г. "Посол США примет участие в памятном мероприятии в Лиепае" : Пресс-релизы 2012 | Посольство Соединенных Штатов Америки Рига, Латвия  "Рига, 4 апреля 2012 года. – Во вторник, 10 апреля, посол США в Латвии Джудит Гарбер примет участие в памятном мероприятии в Лиепае в честь американских пилотов, которых 8 апреля 1950 года в ходе военной операции над Балтийским морем сбили советские истребители....8 апреля 1950 года над Балтийским морем у Лиепаи советские истребители напали на американский самолет PB4Y2 Privateer, когда тот совершал оперативную миссию над Балтийским морем. В сбитом самолете было 10 человек экипажа. Спасательная операция продолжалась до 16 апреля, однако без результатов. Единственными свидетелями являются пилоты советских истребителей, которые сбили американский самолет. Военный флот США в качестве возможной даты гибели американских пилотов объявил 11 апреля 1951 года . В Лиепае посол встретится также с руководством города и учащимися лиепайской 6-й средней школы."                                                                  Интересно, каким образом прошли мероприятия в этом году , в свете нынешних событий)) А то планировалось : "В среду, 9 апреля, посол США Марк Пекала посетит Лиепаю, чтобы принять участие в памятном мероприятии, посвященном американским летчикам, сбитым 8 апреля 1950 года во время военной операции над Балтийским морем советскими истребителями. Во время визита М.Пекала также посетит Лиепайский «Дом молодежи», чтобы ознакомиться с его работой и встретиться с представителями местных средств массовой информации.
Памятное мероприятие состоится 9 апреля в 13.30, во время него пройдет торжественное возложение цветов к памятнику погибшим. К собравшимся обратятся с речью посол США Марк Пекала и вице-мэр Лиепаи Гунарс Ансиньш. В памятном мероприятии также примут участие представители Морских сил Латвии, Земессардзе и Яунсардзе. Участвовать в мероприятии приглашаются также представители средств массовой информации и жители Лиепаи."  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consoli...4Y-2_Privateer

----------


## Panda-9

Швеция опубликовала фото сближения российского Су-27 со своим разведывательным самолётом
http://russian.rt.com/article/52766

Никто не встречал этот снимок в хорошем качестве? Наверняка, у шведов где-то выложен.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Первоисточник: сайт ВС Швеции:



Bekräftat närgånget uppträdande av ryskt flyg - Försvarsmakten

----------


## Panda-9

Спасибо! Да, значительно крупнее. Но и откадрирован. RT откуда-то из другого источника взали. Шведам, что ли, написать...:-)

----------


## chernayvi

> По воспоминаниям летчика 689-го полка, 20 мая 1992 года далеко (200-300 км) от берега он встретил непривычный тип самолета. Вроде бы патрульный или разведчик. Ощетиненный антеннами, без привычных опознавательных знаков. Только на киле было изображено что-то вроде большого почтового конверта.  Этой встреченной машиноы потом интересовалась разведка из Москвы, особисты. Летчик рисовал им то, что видел. Вроде бы был еще один летчик, из Шяуляя, который также видел эту диковинную машину. Летчик 689-го полка, увы, несколько лет назад умер. Поэтому, сами понимаете, уточнить не у кого. Как думаете, что это мог быть за аппарат?


А что Вы ни разу не приводите примеры, как летчики 689 гиап из состава ДС вели "догфайты" над Балтикой с F-16,1х2, 1х4. О том как пара Су-27 на учебных полетах обнаружила " Вигген" над Куршской косой и прижала его к воде? И не тот ли летчик из 689 гиап, который видел диковинный самолет, принудил немцев к посадке? Да и как то летчики, именно 689 гиап, на постсоветском пространстве, открыли счет, который уже  никто не "переплюнет", по принуждению нарушителей режима полетов к посадке.

----------


## chernayvi

Одолжил на форумавиа.
"Пилот Ту-22: 
Меня перехватывали J-35 с Борнхольма на большой высоте над Балтикой в нейтральных водах в начале 80-х. И ведь главное наши пво-шники рядом были(в Польше, берег визуально был виден) и не один паразит не прилетел на помощь, обидно так было.

wowan: 
2Пилоту Ту-22
Вашим казачкам, мы помогали хорошо в Норвежском море.Отгоняли все, что мешало дозаправке.
Балтика,она узкая, и негде "кулаками" помахать, да и скучнова-то было.Шведы, единственно из всего, что видел, понравились.Перед развалом СССР готовились на полигон, отрабатывали по маловысотной сверхзвуковой цели, у моей пары была задача цель уничтожить чем только возможно, ибо были замыкающими.Цель уже выскакивает на береговую, шлепает на 100 м.,выполнили атаку ППС,переворотом переходим в ЗПС, а цель "неправильно" смотриться, глаза продрал, а под ним " виген" висит,ведомого оставил с превышением, чтоб все видел,цели подсказал, что у него под "брюхом" "виген", ну уж не знаю кто шведу намекнул о его раскрытии, так он резко на 180 и в море метрах на 50.Гнал его до нейтралки, а там второй друг метрах на 100.Они вверх не полезли, пытались там меня поджать, но не вышло.Встали в вираж на встречу друг-другу, у меня 150, у них не знаю, но классно,никого не атакуешь, второй тут же атакует тебя.Если до реальной пальбы, то проигрышная ситуация в случае двое против одного.Ну тут "дежурка" подошла, да и ведомый сверху висел, плюс командир домой погнал, в общем разошлись не поигравшись.
2Шайтан Истребители видят на отставании.Доплер, однако.Да и импульс видел.

помню, было дело...: 
2 wowan: ... а сколько матов при этом на трех КП и двух ПН-ах стояло... РЭБ-овскую дежурную смену тогда г.-м-р Моисеев смолично расстрелять обещался. К счастью, слово не сдержал..

помню, было дело...: 
2 wowan:
Так в том-то и фишка была, что хотели поначалу шведский МИД за это рачком поставить, но кинулись - а предъявлять кроме радиообмена и нечего! У ртб на пленках нихрена не видно было, а РЭБ-овцы свою засветили (зампотеха, кстати, рэбовского после того сняли)... Ес-сно, когда это выяснилось, то всей "локационной" братии было "мало места"... Я вот только подзабыл малость: "водоплавающие" страховали тогда или нет, но что разборки были крутые где-то недели две (активной, "бумагомарательной" фазы) - это имело место быть.
Да это ведь не единичный случай, когда шведы "куролесили". А сколько раз приходилось слышать в эфир от вашего брата-летуна (тех, кого из ДЗ поднимали): "Ух, ё...", когда расходились с "виггенами" чуть ли не крыло в крыло на встречно-пересекающися. Наши хлопцы, конечно, тоже "мордом по воде" шведа поелозить могли (да и старались при случае напомнить, "кто в хате хозяин"), но много зависело от того, кто ОБУхом трудился, как наведение пройдет...
Фрицы с датчанами -те чутка по-спокойнее себя вели, хотя и среди них (особливо эггебекские ребятки) "хулиганье" водилось... Это сейчас на Балтике - тишь, как в болоте - "мир, дружба, жвачка" - а в конце 80-х - начале 90-х, нашей ПВО-шной братии доствалось порядком, хотя с другой стороны, и боевого (безо всяких кавычек) опыта набирались достаточно быстро!

wowan: 
2помню, было дело...:
Проблема, кто первый увидит глазьями-тот и на коне.Где-то в 93-95 г.г.повадились хлопцы на Ф-16 шкодить.Один балбес вытягивает дежурку, а второй, сцуко,с ПМВ потом пристраивается.Ну и завязывается."Боёк" тогда говорил, что задницу порвет тому, кому в хвост зайдут.Все задницы целы.Но фишка в другом.Закордонные летуны молодежь натаскивали таким образом.Дешево и сердито.Это "Торнадо" и "Каравелла" спокойно ходили и ни во что не ввязывались, только рукой махнут, что б мимо проходил, ну еще из задней кабину для прикола журнал полистают.
ИМХО.Наши летчики все-таки сильнее и без топ-гановской подготовки.Русский секрет.Ведь у доброй половины и допуска не было на БМВБ,по самоучителю что-ли...

помню, было дело...: 
2 wowan:
Ну, Сан Сергеевич порвал бы точно! Хорошо помню, как осенью 94-го Жоре А. пришлось одному с четверкой датских F-16 семь (!) минут кувыркаться, и ничего - хвост "сухим" остался!
А насчет того, что наши сильнее в БМВБ, "тогдашние" - бесспорно, а вот, нынешние - не уверен... Хотя, "... но - орлы!" (с) - никто не отменял"

Panda-9, кстати Жора А., один из немногих, кто может еще рассказать, проживает по месту базирования.

----------


## OKA

Типа тоже "Холодная война" 2.0 

" 18:40, 27 февраля 2015

Итальянские истребители перехватили над Балтикой самолет ВВС России

Итальянские истребители Typhoon, выполняющие миссию Балтийского воздушного патруля, перехватили над Балтикой российский самолет радиоэлектронной разведки Ил-20, сообщает литовское информационное агентство BNS.

«Был распознан и сопровожден Ил-20, который летел без плана и с отключенным автоответчиком, но он связался с центром управления полетами», — сообщила агентству представитель Минобороны Литвы Виктория Циемените.

Вечером 25 февраля итальянские истребители также поднимались на перехват российских военно-транспортных самолетов Ан-22 и Ан-72, которые летели с материковой части России в Калининградскую область.

Четыре истребителя Eurofighter Typhoon, принадлежащие итальянским ВВС, с 1 января 2015 года развернуты на литовском аэродроме Шяуляй в рамках задач Балтийского воздушного патруля.

Балтийский воздушный патруль — созданная весной 2004 года система дежурства ВВС стран НАТО над территорией Прибалтики. В связи с отсутствием у Эстонии, Латвии и Литвы пригодных к несению подобной службы боевых самолетов, прикрытие воздушных рубежей этих стран осуществляют дежурные истребители стран НАТО, направляемые туда на ротационной основе."

Итальянские истребители перехватили над Балтикой самолет ВВС России: Вооруженные силы: Силовые структуры: Lenta.ru

----------


## SAM77

Просматривал тему эту, хоть и старая уже )))
Про НЛО прочитал в 103-м посте и вспомнил вот такую историю - году в 90-м или 91-м в октябре или ноябре ночью над Вильнюсом висело что-то, очень высоко - большая светящаяся точка от которой отделились штук 5 или 6 маленьких и летали в беспорядке на разных скоростях, то останавливаясь то отлетая, будто дергались и все это длилось до начала рассвета, пока маленькие опять по одной к большой не присоединились и она еще долго висела застыв в небе, перед самым восходом солнца ЭТО резко ушло куда-то вверх. Еще через хороший час, примерно в том месте, в течении длительного времени кругами Су-27УБ летал. Может кто в курсе насчет этого случая ?

----------


## OKA

> Просматривал тему эту, хоть и старая уже )))
> Про НЛО прочитал в 103-м посте и вспомнил вот такую историю - году в 90-м или 91-м в октябре или ноябре ночью над Вильнюсом висело что-то, очень высоко - большая светящаяся точка от которой отделились штук 5 или 6 маленьких и летали в беспорядке на разных скоростях, то останавливаясь то отлетая, будто дергались и все это длилось до начала рассвета, пока маленькие опять по одной к большой не присоединились и она еще долго висела застыв в небе, перед самым восходом солнца ЭТО резко ушло куда-то вверх. Еще через хороший час, примерно в том месте, в течении длительного времени кругами Су-27УБ летал. Может кто в курсе насчет этого случая ?






Это про это ? )) вот в курилке была темка)) 

Встреча с НЛО!

----------


## Carl-Fredrik Geust

(ответ Космоса 8.4.2010):

"А случай на Балтике произошёл в 54 гиап Вайноде, погиб ст.лт С.Жигулёв,только по моим сведениям 7.07.86."

Есть ли подробности?

----------


## Assaulter

Прочитал книгу Сергея Жванского "Легендарный полк", посвященную истории 689 ГвИАП, появилась пара вопросов по истории полка.

Жванский писал:

"1977 год
Для работы в комплексе с системами управления ракетным вооружением самолета МиГ-23М переоснастили и всю систему наземного радиотехнического обеспечения. Вошла в строй АСУ «Воздух-1М» (прицеп №54) с аппаратурой приборного наведения АПН-1М «Каскад» и радиостанцией передачи кодированных команд на истребитель Р-824ЛПМ"

"1983 год
В 1983 году на КП полка из ГСВГ пригнали АСУ ВП-03У («система Воздух-1П») – аппаратуру автоматизации батальонного уровня. Соответственно, теперь к двум батальонам (РТБ, ОБСиРТО), обеспечивавшим боевую работу полка, добавился третий – ОБАУ. В итоге, кроме кабин управления, КП полка теперь располагал полноценным автоматизированным пунктом наведения, состоящим из трех прицепов №54".

Зачем, с передачей авиаполка из флота в состав ВВС, более новую систему ВП-М заменили на старую ВП-У?
Также из текста следует, что до 1983 года на КП полка якобы не было средств автоматизации, только прицеп наведения. Но прицеп 54 не мог работать автономно, он должен был получать информацию через АСУ полка ВП-03М. Ошибка автора? Может, кто-то помнит?

----------


## Assaulter

Еще в разделе "1959 год" встретил такую информацию - "...с появлением в составе КБФ корабля радиолокационного дозора (КРЛД) 689-й ГвИАП приступил к отработке взаимодействия с ним по приему и передаче управления самолетами с с борта КРЛД. Радиотехнические средства корабля увеличивали радиолокационное поле береговых РЛС на 120 км в сторону моря. Фактически КРЛД предназначался для того же, для чего в 1980-е годы самолеты РЛДН типа А-50".

Речь идет о кораблях воздушного наблюдения (КВН) пр.256, пр.258? Они служили обычными радиолокационными постами или на них находились штурманы наведения? Практика взаимодействия с КВН при перехватах сохранялась в 1970-е годы?

----------


## SVVAULSH

Прицеп №54 очень даже неплохо работал без ВП-03,ВП-04 и т.д.
Информация на аппаратуру прицепа заводилась непосредственно с РЛС 
обеспечивающего батальона( РТВ или ОБАУ) по проводам или 
по радиолинии.

----------


## Panda-9

> А что Вы ни разу не приводите примеры, как летчики 689 гиап из состава ДС вели "догфайты" над Балтикой с F-16,1х2, 1х4. О том как пара Су-27 на учебных полетах обнаружила " Вигген" над Куршской косой и прижала его к воде? И не тот ли летчик из 689 гиап, который видел диковинный самолет, принудил немцев к посадке? Да и как то летчики, именно 689 гиап, на постсоветском пространстве, открыли счет, который уже  никто не "переплюнет", по принуждению нарушителей режима полетов к посадке.


Не прошло и года, как я увидел это и последующее сообщения! Но лучше поздно, чем никогда.
Беда с примерами в том, что очень редки случаи, когда их получается привязать к дате, да что там г дате - к году! А в летопись без даты, без года нельзя, без этого - это уже байки. Если хоть какая-то привязка есть, проверку другими ветеранами факт выдерживает, то он попадает в текст. 
Про перехваты рассказано. И про "блоху" украинскую, и про английский Л-29 особенно (и еще в СССР было - посадили польскую "Искру"). Про принуждение немцев к посадке - откровенно скажу - не знаю, ни разу не слыхал, хотя слыхивал многое. А "тот самый" летчик, что самолет с конвертом видел, пытался итальянскую Цессну посадить, стрелял боевыми (не по ней, конечно, а параллельно по курсу), но она, собака, до Литвы успела добраться, ушла.
По сообщениям с форумавиа. Кто такие woman и "помню было дело" - не узнаЮ (хотя рассказ о Виггене, приведенном почти к себе домой под самим собой, известен), а "Сан Сергеевич" и "Жора А." - конечно, ясно кто. Эти бы рассказы, да проверить-выверить и к дате привязать - цены б им не было! Но пока, увы, это больше байки авиационные - очень уважаемый жанр, но он не для истории. Может, когда то и дойдут до этих рассказов руки. Буду признателен за сообщение в личку. Может, что-то и прояснится.

----------


## Assaulter

Наткнулся в интернете на книгу, написанную шведами о своих ВВС в годы Холодной войны, - Svenskt flyg under kalla kriget. Medströms Bokförlag, 2016

Есть в ней пара интересных эпизодов. Наверняка было их гораздо больше, может кто поделится воспоминаниями.

Со шведского переводил конечно гугль-переводчик. Что-то подправить или скорректировать, естественно, нет  никакой возможности ))) но общий смысл понять можно.

"В воскресенье, 7 июля 1985 года, произошел еще один, гораздо более серьезный инцидент между шведскими и советскими самолетами. Военные корабли Варшавского договора практиковались в юго-восточной части Балтийского моря. В рамках наблюдения за шведской территорией и для сбора важной информации о вооруженных силах, которые были восприняты как угроза для Швеции, Militärkommando Syd приказал разведывательной дивизии, которая находилась в резерве, Мартин Рёд на воздушной флотилии Бравалла F13 в Норрчёпинге, чтобы следить за развитием событий. Назначение было названо «Компания 417» (417 форинтов). В поддержку этого задания механический истребитель типа JA 37 Viggen также получил приказ занять позицию над Готландом.
Ftg 417 включал в себя два бдения разведки, которые двигались колонной на относительно большом расстоянии друг от друга. Один из них был SH 37 для морского наблюдения с радаром, а другой SF 37 для фоторазведки. Эти два типа самолетов часто летали вместе во время подобных миссий. В Ftg 417 самолет SH37 летел последним. Он назывался Martin Röd 03, пилотировал его капитан Йоран «Кьюла» Ларссон (ныне Рогхалл) и взлетал со своей базы в окрестностях Норрчёпинга. Примерно через 35 минут полета шведы обнаружили учебные корабли недалеко от советской территориальной границы.
Задача состояла в том, чтобы собрать данные и сфотографировать корабли и их действия. Самолет-разведчик Ларссона Martin Röd 03 был безоружен и оборудован камерой-разведчиком типа Ska 24 на правой балке фюзеляжа. Камера была направлена прямо вперед. Самолет-разведчик обычно летел на малой высоте и с высокой скоростью прямо в направлении фотографируемого объекта, а иногда и над ним, что могло быть воспринято как провокация экипажа фотографируемого корабля. Однако стандартная процедура не распространяется на пролеты; вместо этого вы должны лететь на высоте 50 метров параллельно кораблю, а затем закончить разбегом на высоте 500 метров.
а потом еще в стороне. Для этого использовался SF 37 с боковой камерой.
Шведские летчики-разведчики привыкли летать на малых высотах. Военная фоторазведка практиковалась почти так же, как и все разведывательные самолеты с момента появления реактивного двигателя, сначала S29 C Tunnan, S32C Lansen, а затем S 35E Draken и SF37 Viggen. Подход к цели происходил на минимальной высоте полета, 10-20 метров, на большой скорости, 900-1000 километров в час, во избежание обнаружения и обстрела. Пилот сможет летать в дивизионе на высоте 10 метров над уровнем моря и 20 метров над землей.
На другом берегу Балтийского моря шведов встретил механический истребитель типа Suchoj S11-15TM из 54-го гвардейского летного полка. Особенно близко был Су-15. "Это были настоящие качели. Один русский висел рядом со мной, а другой ждал на небольшом расстоянии », - сказал Ларссон.
Задокументировав несколько кораблей, шведы вернулись на свою базу для дозаправки. Ближе к вечеру они снова отправились на второй сеанс разведки против военно-морских сил Варшавского договора. На этот раз Ларссон тоже летал с Мартином Рёдом 03, без оружия и с камерой разведки, как и раньше. Они повернули на восток в сторону советской военно-морской базы Вентспилс в Латвийской ССР, а затем продолжили движение на юг, в сторону военно-морских учений, за пределами другой латвийской военно-морской базы, Лиепаи.
И на этот раз советский план на случай непредвиденных обстоятельств с Су-15 взлетел. Это были те же два советских истребителя, которые ухаживали за шведами во время предыдущего полета. Внимание советских летчиков обеспокоило Ларссона. «Я не люблю, когда за моей спиной будет враждебная охота», - объяснил он позже, выбрав слова, которые кое-что говорят об условиях над Балтийским морем во время холодной войны. Было около 18 часов, и они находились над международными водами за пределами Лиепаи.
Есть как минимум четыре версии того, что произошло дальше. В следующем отчете, датированном тем же днем, что и инцидент, Ларссон описал ход событий следующим образом:
«Я повернул на юг и срезал [советский] корень, который расширился. Я тогда все время видел, как один Су-15 завернул за мной на 2-3 км и затонул, чтобы спрятаться, подумал я. Затем самолет с всплеском ударился о воду, после чего последовал взрыв ». Ларссон установил собственную высоту 250-150 метров и собственную скорость 550-650 километров в час.
25 лет спустя Ларссон описал ситуацию несколько иначе: «Мы много крутились, но потом мне понадобилось место, чтобы работать. Я думал, что он должен сдаться и что танец должен закончиться. Я нанял половину роли на высоте около 500 метров. Скорость была 550-700 километров в час, а перегрузка была высокой ». Ларссон тогда, по общему мнению, находился на высоте около 100 метров. Удивленный, он увидел в зеркало заднего вида, что советский летчик лейтенант С. Жигулёв следовал продвинутому маневру, для чего Су-15 не был на самом деле построен, поскольку его характеристики были оптимизированы для действий против высоколетящих бомбардировщиков, а не для поворота. бои на командном уровне.
Но Жигулёв думал, что может больше. Он стремился, как мы увидим, вероятно, предпринять рельсовую атаку снизу против Виггенплана Ларссона. Но Ларссон летел низко, и Жигулёв, должно быть, недооценил высоту шведского самолета. Советский истребитель ударился о воду с такой скоростью, что пилот сразу погиб.

Лейтенант Жигулёв на Су-15 подлетел к SH 37 капитана Ларссона наклонно снизу, почти так же, как шведы делали это против советских самолетов. Затем Жигулёв поднялся вместе с Ларссоном. Су-15 выполнял задание по обеспечению готовности к инцидентам, поэтому на нем находились охотничьи роботы с острым зарядом.
"Я видел, как он едет верхом с высоким носом, переполненный облегчением, дымящимся вокруг крыльев. Он ударил меня на 200 метров позади меня », - объяснил Ларссон в своем рассказе 25 лет спустя. Когда он увидел водный каскад, за которым последовал взрыв и большой огненный шар, он понял, что произошло, и повернул на северо-запад, чтобы как можно скорее вернуться на базу. Но другой Су-15 свернул за ним, и радар-детекторы Ларссона показали, что другой советский истребитель нацелил на него своих роботов. Это было серьезно, поскольку советские истребители регулярно несли полное вооружение во время аварийных операций. К счастью, советский летчик через несколько минут прервал погоню и вернулся на место крушения.
С 11 июля трагический инцидент широко освещался в шведских СМИ. И Aftonbladet, и Expressen публиковали новости на первых полосах. Оба сообщили, что российский пилот преследовал шведского Viggen, и оба также провели параллели с инцидентом со Scanair годом ранее. На следующий день более сдержанный Дагенс Найхетер тоже почувствовал себя обязанным коснуться этого события. Было заявлено, как и в вечерних газетах, что два Виггена из F 13 следили за учениями Варшавского договора и подтвердили, что информация об инциденте просочилась в шведские СМИ. В короткой редакционной статье Дагенс Найхетер предупредил: «Военные инциденты в стратегически важных районах могут при небольшом умысле превратиться в политические интермеццо».
С другой стороны, и советские, и шведские пилоты интерпретировали инцидент как заведомо враждебное поведение. Среди советских летчиков распространились слухи о том, что позже можно было бы охарактеризовать как третью версию развития событий. Советский летчик из находившегося поблизости 689-го гвардейского истребительного полка в Нивенском под Калининградом позже описал, что «жест шведов давил на замедление в маневре клещей на Су-15 по направлению к воде ... так что он попал крылом в воду. и умер ». Скорость должна
на момент крушения скорость составляла около 400 километров в час, что было очень низкой скоростью для Су-15, с которой летчику было трудно справиться".

----------


## Assaulter

Провокационные полеты продолжались, даже усиливались, а некоторые пилоты становились все более агрессивными. Уже вечером 9 июля, через два дня после авиакатастрофы, два советских истребителя из 54-го гвардейского охотничьего полка в Вайноде снова полетели в сторону шведских самолетов над Балтийским морем. Еще один инцидент, произошедший через несколько дней, 12 июля, развеял слухи о преднамеренной советской эскалации. Затем советский летчик из находящегося поблизости 689-го гвардейского охотничьего полка в Нивенском осуществил провокацию против полетов шведов над Балтийским морем, аналогичную той, что совершил Жигулев, но, к счастью, без смертельного исхода.
Нагретая атмосфера привела к тому, что отдельные пилоты как со шведской, так и с советской сторон полагали, что авария произошла из-за преднамеренной атаки другой стороны. Считалось, что некоторые шведские воздушные флотилии подверглись провокациям со стороны вооруженных советских истребителей, и были мысли о вооружении, чтобы нанести ответный удар в случае дальнейших провокаций. А на другом берегу Балтийского моря советские летчики полагали, что смерть товарища наступила в результате преднамеренного нападения шведов. Российский летчик Николай Любимов, служивший тогда в 54-м гвардейском летном полку, назвал эти события «когда мы курили вместе со шведами и немцами над нейтральными водами». Один из его коллег, Зацепин, охарактеризовал события как «воздушные бои со шведами».
В Советском Союзе советские авиадиспетчеры сумели выяснить, что же на самом деле произошло. В результате обострения ситуации был издан специальный приказ о расширении процедур безопасности полетов советских летчиков-истребителей через Балтийское море. Вероятно, это ослабило влияние расстроенного настроения. В течение ближайшей недели было проведено несколько запусков советской готовности против иностранных самолетов, но, похоже, большинство из них намеренно оставались на расстоянии более тридцати километров.
Никаких контактов между Швецией и Советским Союзом из-за трагического инцидента не было. Таким образом, в ВВС и в Стокгольме сохранялась неуверенность в том, что же произошло на самом деле; Вам все еще нужно рассчитывать на противостояние? Что на самом деле имели в виду советские летчики?

----------


## Assaulter

Однако была важная информация о том, что произошло на самом деле. На самом деле FRA перехватило разговор выжившего пилота советского реактивного самолета с его командиром истребителя по пути домой. Руководитель охоты провел то, что можно описать только как первый допрос инцидента. Он дает четвертую версию того, что произошло в тот день, и преимущество этой версии заключается в том, что она не редактировалась.
Допрос также проводился сразу после крушения, пока корневой товарищ еще летал над местом аварии. Таким образом, у него, в отличие от Ларссона, не было времени создать заранее подготовленную версию развития событий. Советский летчик все еще был в шоке из-за смерти основного товарища, поэтому его рассказ несет на себе печать достоверности. С точки зрения критического отношения к источнику, близость к событию и критерий одновременности сделали его отчет наиболее достоверным из различных версий произошедшего, и FRA смогло перехватить допрос в прямой связи с произошедшим инцидентом. Примерно развернулись следующие разговоры:
- Он [Жигулёв] потерял скорость, а?
- Он был в самолете [тонет], за ним [Вигген]. Мы увеличили дистанцию, и он [Жигулёв] оказался на вершине. Он прошел мимо меня, а затем появился позади него [Вигген]. Он погас, а потом это! Я видел все, даже брызги воды.
- Вы оба пошли вместе, а?
- Я был на высоте 200 метров.
- Было ли явно 200 метров в высоту?
- Нет, он [Жигулёв] был ниже, но я не опускался ниже его. Я был не ниже его, а цель все равно была ниже меня.
- У тебя высота 1000 метров!
Пилот не ответил на обвинение, и
Командир боевиков продолжал задавать вопросы.
- Примерно какой высоты была мишень?
- Гол был даже ниже меня. Наверное, на 100 метров, а может, и ниже.
Когда FRA проанализировало информацию, стало ясно, что Жигулёв действовал самостоятельно. Он прямо нарушил приказ о минимальной высоте полета, 1000 метров, и никогда бы не подошел так близко к шведскому Viggen, не говоря уже о попытках нырнуть сзади и под него. Известно также, что Жигулёв в прошлом причастен к агрессивному и опасному поведению, и это был не первый раз, когда он
к глупости. Не было никакого приказа Советского Союза спровоцировать шведского пилота так вопиюще и с такими разрушительными последствиями.
То же самое и с инцидентом 12 июля.
• •
Уже тогда FRA смогло подтвердить, что советские летчики проигнорировали отданные приказы. В то время командир советских истребителей также не допускал высоты более 1000 метров. Тем не менее, советский летчик-истребитель вопреки приказу спустился и приблизился к шведскому самолету на высоте от 100 до 200 метров, точно так же, как и несколько дней назад.

----------

